# Ca y est je l'ai : L'iMac 20" iSight



## Lonneki (10 Novembre 2005)

1eres impression à chaud :

1: Comparé à mon ancien iMac rev A, le bruit est different, mais pas plus agréable et pas plus discret. Ce n'est tjrs pas un souffle mais plutôt une sorte de bourdonnement (rasoir)
2: L'écran me parait bien moins bon, l'uniformité est catastrophique, les cotés, sont plus foncés, comme s'il y avait un cadre, je vais voir si ca se confirme en faisant qq tests.
3: J'ai fait semble t'il une bétise, j'ai crée mon compte utilisateu, tapé un mot de passe qu'il ne reconnait plus, que faire ? Je dois tout re installer ???

Merci de me donner votre avis pour la question 3, je vous donne plus d'infos plus tard avec des photos.


----------



## IP (10 Novembre 2005)

Non !
Tu redémarre sur le DVD système (en maintenant le touche "C" appuyée)
Au lancement de l'installation, tu indique la langue francaise et tu regarde dans les menus.
Il y en a un qui permet la ré-initialisation des mots de passes...

Tu le fait et tu redémarre....


----------



## darquos (10 Novembre 2005)

J'ai pas de bruit rasoir sur le mien, juste un petit son de ventilo normal.

Bon, je profite de ce fil pour poser ma petite question concernant l'Imac 20"  

L'écran est très joli, mais la configuation maximum (1680x1050) est très net mais donne un rendu texte trop petit et ça fait forcer mes petits yeux  J'ai donc voulu baisser la résolution mais j'ai alors remarqué que le rendu était plus net (presque flou ou pixelisé...)  Peut-on agrandir le texte sans changer la résolution ??


----------



## darquos (10 Novembre 2005)

J'ai pas de bruit rasoir sur le mien, juste un petit son de ventilo normal.

Bon, je profite de ce fil pour poser ma petite question concernant l'Imac 20"  

L'écran est très joli, mais la configuation maximum (1680x1050) est très net mais donne un rendu texte trop petit et ça fait forcer mes petits yeux  J'ai donc voulu baisser la résolution mais j'ai alors remarqué que le rendu était moins net (presque flou ou pixelisé...)  Peut-on agrandir le texte sans changer la résolution ??


----------



## MrStone (10 Novembre 2005)

Bon on va regarder K2000... :rateau:

Si ta question porte uniquement sur l'affichage système, la réponse est oui. Tu peux modifier la taille des icônes mais aussi la taille du texte


----------



## Lonneki (10 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de passer plus d'une heure au tél avec Apple, ils vont me changer l'iMac à cause du problème d'uniformité... Mais je me demande si c'est dû à un défaut du mien ou si c'est propre à la nouvelle dalle qui est moins bonne que l'ancienne.

DARQUOS, pourrais-tu stp, créer une image blanche, en 1680*1050, te mettre en mode plein écran via par exemple le diaporama, te mettre bien en face de l'écran, à une distance d'un mètre et me dire si chez toi, le tour de l'image sur une surface de 1cm est plus foncé ou si c'est blanc partout sans variation de luminosité.

Merci, parce que si c'est pareil sur toutes les dalles, ce n'est pas la peine que je m'embête à faire l'échange.


----------



## Lonneki (10 Novembre 2005)

Pour te simplifier la tache :

http://www.veiry.net/blanc.jpg

Tu ouvres, bouton droit enregistrer sous et tu l'ouvres avec diaporama.
Merci


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2005)

Très belle image ma foi...    


Et résultat... *le tour de l'image sur toute la  surface est blanc partout sans variation de luminosité.  *


----------



## Lonneki (10 Novembre 2005)

Je vais tout de même procéder à l'échange pour voir si :
1: Je tombe sur un écran plus uniforme
2: Sur un iMac avec un ventillo plus discret (le bruit est qd même plus faible que la rev A, mais ca reste un ronronnement alors que mon PC a coté souffle très discretement, donc à l'oreille le son du PC est bcp plus agréable)

J'ai fait qq tests,
le disque dur est un Maxtor, de la génération Diamond Max 10, mais serie L et non B, je n'ai pour le moment pas trouvé la difference. > 6L250MO
XBench me donne 89 en high ce qui est plutôt pas mal, le 1.8 me donnait 67 je crois.
Doom 3 en High détails, 1024*768 tourne de façon fluide. Je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment avoir un affichage panoramique.

Dans l'ensemble je dirais que le gain de vitesse par rapport à l'iMac rev A est assez flangrant.
Voila, je continu mes tests....


----------



## tornade13 (10 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> Je vais tout de même procéder à l'échange


Non! non! non! tu le garde..... tu vas pas commencer a balancer des machines qui merdouilles dans le circuit de vente Apple va le refiler a quelqu'un, peut être même a moi 

Plus sérieusement les iMac arrive doucement et sont toujours pas super fiable  
zut zut et zut


----------



## Macbeth (10 Novembre 2005)

Même mon 17" qui est sensé être d emoins bonne qualité question dalle n'a pas se phénomène d'omogénéité du blanc...


----------



## Lonneki (10 Novembre 2005)

J'ai fait une photo pour vous donner une idée du défaut de mon iMac.
La photo est un peu sombre (vitesse elevée) pour que ce soit visible.

http://www.veiry.net/imacscreen.jpg

Vous me confirmez que vous n'avez pas ce "contour" foncé avec les Rev C ?

D'ailleurs si vous essayez l'outils de remplissage de photoshop en cliquant au centre de l'écran (sur ma photo), c'est encore plus flagrant.


----------



## Lonneki (10 Novembre 2005)

Qu'est ce qu'ils sont sérieux chez Apple,
à 15h00 le monsieur m'annonce qu'ils vont m'envoyer un nouvel iMac rapido.
Je regarde mon compte, il est déjà annoncé chez UPS.


----------



## Amnesiak (10 Novembre 2005)

J'ai aussi le mien depuis hier... Et je trouve qu'il fait aussi un bourdonnement assez désagréable, même quand il n'y a rien qui tourne, alors qu'il m'avait semblé sur des forums que les premiers possesseurs mentionnaient juste un souffle.


----------



## Lonneki (10 Novembre 2005)

Ptite photo de l'iMac

http://www.veiry.net/imacrevc.jpg


----------



## ivanlefou (10 Novembre 2005)

salut lonneki

j'ai juste une petite question (légèrement hors sujet) sur ton imac rev C.

dans une revue j'ai lu que le capot arrière est indémontable et que seul la ram possede une "trappe"  pour y  accéder.
comme il me semble ne pas l'avoir lu sur ce forum je voulai ton avis!

je te remerci et bonne soirée


----------



## Lonneki (10 Novembre 2005)

c'est exact et sous la trappe la ram s'installe avec une telle facilité que mon gd père pourrait le faire.
Pour ouvrir le Mac, les vis sont toujours présentes mais il faut un tourne vis spécial.


----------



## ivanlefou (10 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> c'est exact et sous la trappe la ram s'installe avec une telle facilité que mon gd père pourrait le faire.
> Pour ouvrir le Mac, les vis sont toujours présentes mais il faut un tourne vis spécial.




ok je merci pour la confirmation
mais par curiosité tu peux décrire ces vis?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Novembre 2005)

ivanlefou a dit:
			
		

> ok je merci pour la confirmation
> mais par curiosité tu peux décrire ces vis?




tain ca a l'air chiant ,on se croirait revenu au iMac G3 et eMac ,juste une trappe pour la ram... 
Ct bien ,les 1er iMac G5 ...
je regrette pas mon Power Mac ,sur ce point la ...j'ai encore ouvert la tour ce matin ,pour voir comment isntaller un deuxieme DD ,C tout simple...
on peut quand meme changer facilement le DD ,dans ce nouvel iMac??


----------



## Lonneki (10 Novembre 2005)

ivanlefou a dit:
			
		

> ok je merci pour la confirmation
> mais par curiosité tu peux décrire ces vis?



http://www.veiry.net/imacvis.jpg


----------



## ivanlefou (10 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tain ca a l'air chiant ,on se croirait revenu au iMac G3 et eMac ,juste une trappe pour la ram...
> Ct bien ,les 1er iMac G5 ...
> je regrette pas mon Power Mac ,sur ce point la ...j'ai encore ouvert la tour ce matin ,pour voir comment isntaller un deuxieme DD ,C tout simple...
> on peut quand meme changer facilement le DD ,dans ce nouvel iMac??


non justement, c'est le but de ma question initial, il n'y a que la ram qui possède un acces.
la coque arriére n'est pas prevue démontable, donc pas d'upgrade DD...


----------



## ivanlefou (10 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> http://www.veiry.net/imacvis.jpg



effectivement c'est rare mais je pense que cela ce trouve dans le commerce

merci pour la photo


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Novembre 2005)

ivanlefou a dit:
			
		

> non justement, c'est le but de ma question initial, il n'y a que la ram qui possède un acces.
> la coque arriére n'est pas prevue démontable, donc pas d'upgrade DD...



putain ,alors C nul,C une vraie régression...
j'avais longtemps hesité entre iMac G5 et Power Mac G5 a cause de çà:l'imac rev A ,puis B, etait presque évolutif ,finalement,il ne lui manquait que des ports PCI...
mais bon j'ai pris le Power Mac (choix de l'écran ,la carte graphique etc...)...


----------



## tornade13 (10 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> putain ,alors C nul,C une vraie régression...
> j'avais longtemps hesité entre iMac G5 et Power Mac G5 a cause de çà:l'imac rev A ,puis B, etait presque évolutif ,finalement,il ne lui manquait que des ports PCI...
> mais bon j'ai pris le Power Mac (choix de l'écran ,la carte graphique etc...)...


Oui mais l'iMac en jette un MAX et on le montre le PM est une grosse mocheté a cacher sous un bureau  
Les DD externe ça existe


----------



## Foguenne (10 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> Ptite photo de l'iMac
> 
> http://www.veiry.net/imacrevc.jpg



Jolie machine. 

J'attend toujours le mien, j'espère que je ne serais pas déçu.


----------



## Bibi75 (10 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> Ptite photo de l'iMac
> 
> http://www.veiry.net/imacrevc.jpg




superbe !!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais l'iMac en jette un MAX et on le montre le PM est une grosse mocheté a cacher sous un bureau
> Les DD externe ça existe



bof ,je montre mon display 20" ,je le trouve plus élégant ,que l'iMac ...lol


----------



## iDiot (11 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais l'iMac en jette un MAX et on le montre le PM est une grosse mocheté a cacher sous un bureau
> Les DD externe ça existe



Je trouve le PM bien plus élégant que l'iMac... Je ne me lasse pas de baver devant cette "grosse mocheté" :love: D'ailleurs je prends toujours un seau quand je vais dans un Apple Center


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> Ptite photo de l'iMac
> 
> http://www.veiry.net/imacrevc.jpg



Félicitations !


----------



## Lonneki (11 Novembre 2005)

Je n'en revient pas comme le SAV Apple est efficace,
hier comme je vous l'ai dit, Apple m'a proposé un échange à cause de l'écran qui présente un problème d'uniformité, aujourd'hui, le colis est déjà en Belgique, c'est à dire que j'aurais le nouveau mac avant même l'enlèvement de l'ancien.
Quand je pense à tout les coups foireux qu'à pu me faire DELL en 3 ans, j'applaudis Apple des deux mains !


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en revient pas comme le SAV Apple est efficace,
> hier comme je vous l'ai dit, Apple m'a proposé un échange à cause de l'écran qui présente un problème d'uniformité, aujourd'hui, le colis est déjà en Belgique, c'est à dire que j'aurais le nouveau mac avant même l'enlèvement de l'ancien.
> Quand je pense à tout les coups foireux qu'à pu me faire DELL en 3 ans, j'applaudis Apple des deux mains !



Tu pouvais demander à Apple de garder les 2 ordinateurs pendant 5 jours pour faire ton transfert de données. Ca peut être utile.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Novembre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve le PM bien plus élégant que l'iMac... Je ne me lasse pas de baver devant cette "grosse mocheté" :love: D'ailleurs je prends toujours un seau quand je vais dans un Apple Center




c'et vrai que le power mac est un bel objet aussi...le seul truc sur l'imac c'est cette bande blanche en bas ...et puis pour la photo,apple a choisi le gris autour des écrans,qui est une couleur neutre,mieux adaptée que le blanc pour la retouche d'image...
enfin apres c'est question de gout et ce que l'on fait...


----------



## Lonneki (11 Novembre 2005)

Quelques observations en vrac :
- L'isight est vraiment très pratique mais j'observe un temps de latence entre ce que je vois à l'écran et mes mouvements. Bon à quand une vraie visio MSN ?
- La télécommande avec Frontrow est terrible, depuis hier je m'amuse comme un ptit fou et bien qu'infra rouge, elle capte dans tous les sens, au dos du mac, au dessus, en dessous.. 
- La mightly mouse je m'y suis fait de suite, je ne vois pas trop où est le problème, même les deux boutons à pincer me paraissent très simples d'accès. Pour le bouton gauche, il n'est pas nécessaire de lever son doigt du bouton droit, par contre, pour cliquer à droite, il faut en effet lever l'index un ptit instant. La ptite boule est sympa, mais un poil petite non ? En fait ce qui me manque le plus ce sont les boutons Suivant/Précédent de ma MX1000.
- Sur mon ancienne RevA, à l'ejection le CD faisait un vol plané d'un mettre, à voir sur celui là. Pour le moment il reste en place.


----------



## darquos (11 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> DARQUOS, pourrais-tu stp, créer une image blanche, en 1680*1050, te mettre en mode plein écran via par exemple le diaporama, te mettre bien en face de l'écran, à une distance d'un mètre et me dire si chez toi, le tour de l'image sur une surface de 1cm est plus foncé ou si c'est blanc partout sans variation de luminosité.



J'ai regardé et en effet, il y a un très très légère différence quand je me trouve à un mètre. Par contre si je suis à une distance normale, elle disparait. Je pense que ça doit le faire à tous, non ? En tout cas, je trouve pas ça dérangeant  Mais c'est rassurant de voir l'efficacité du service après vente de Apple


----------



## Lonneki (11 Novembre 2005)

darquos a dit:
			
		

> J'ai regardé et en effet, il y a un très très légère différence quand je me trouve à un mètre. Par contre si je suis à une distance normale, elle disparait. Je pense que ça doit le faire à tous, non ? En tout cas, je trouve pas ça dérangeant  Mais c'est rassurant de voir l'efficacité du service après vente de Apple



Ben ça ne le faisait pas sur ma Rev A, ça ne le fait pas non plus sur mon Nec 2180UX.
Donc bon, on verra si celui qu'Apple m'envoie est mieux, sinon au pire je garde l'ancien.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> Quelques observations en vrac :
> - L'isight est vraiment très pratique mais j'observe un temps de latence entre ce que je vois à l'écran et mes mouvements. Bon à quand une vraie visio MSN ?
> - La télécommande avec Frontrow est terrible, depuis hier je m'amuse comme un ptit fou et bien qu'infra rouge, elle capte dans tous les sens, au dos du mac, au dessus, en dessous..
> - La mightly mouse je m'y suis fait de suite, je ne vois pas trop où est le problème, même les deux boutons à pincer me paraissent très simples d'accès. Pour le bouton gauche, il n'est pas nécessaire de lever son doigt du bouton droit, par contre, pour cliquer à gauche, il faut en effet lever l'index un ptit instant. La ptite boule est sympa, mais un poil petite non ? En fait ce qui me manque le plus ce sont les boutons Suivant/Précédent de ma MX1000.
> - Sur mon ancienne RevA, à l'ejection le CD faisait un vol plané d'un mettre, à voir sur celui là. Pour le moment il reste en place.




ca doit etre cool front raw...s'ils sorte un imac 23" je l'achete en remplacement de ma TV!lol

gicle la mighty mouse,la MX c'est ce q'uil y a de mieux en matiere de souris a l'heure actuelle


----------



## NightWalker (11 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> putain ,alors C nul,C une vraie régression...
> j'avais longtemps hesité entre iMac G5 et Power Mac G5 a cause de çà:l'imac rev A ,puis B, etait presque évolutif ,finalement,il ne lui manquait que des ports PCI...
> mais bon j'ai pris le Power Mac (choix de l'écran ,la carte graphique etc...)...


Il semblerait qu'Apple a arreté de faire un iMac G5 DIY (Do It Yourself), car le retour SAV est bien plus important que prévu suite à des erreurs de manipulation. D'ailleurs si on regarde ce document, on n'y trouve pas d'iMac G5 iSight...

Pour les vis, ce sont des Torx, une version étoilée de la clé Allen. Tu peux trouver les outils dans tous les bons magasins de bricolages


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Il semblerait qu'Apple a arreté de faire un iMac G5 DIY (Do It Yourself), car le retour SAV est bien plus important que prévu suite à des erreurs de manipulation. D'ailleurs si on regarde ce document, on n'y trouve pas d'iMac G5 iSight...
> 
> Pour les vis, ce sont des Torx, une version étoilée de la clé Allen. Tu peux trouver les outils dans tous les bons magasins de bricolages



OK CT pas encore au point leur truc...docn rien ne remplace une tour si on veut changer facilement des trucs...


----------



## tornade13 (11 Novembre 2005)

L'imac G3 etait censé ne pas etre "ouvrable" et pourtant il a été bricolé dans tous les sens (certes dans certaines limites) ce nouvel iMac en sera de même.


Pour en revenir a ce que disait plus haut Syd :





			
				Syndney a dit:
			
		

> .et puis pour la photo,apple a choisi le gris autour des écrans,qui est une couleur neutre,mieux adaptée que le blanc pour la retouche d'image..


C'est une chose que j'ai remarqué chez ma belle soeur, elle a un écran (samsung je crois) avec l'entourage noir brillant, rien de plus désagréable la lumière reflète dessus c'est gênant au niveau visuel, le gris mat est certainement bien adapté mais le blanc ne me gène pas non plus.

Dailleurs un post a été lancé pour des Macs de couleurs.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> L'imac G3 etait censé ne pas etre "ouvrable" et pourtant il a été bricolé dans tous les sens (certes dans certaines limites) ce nouvel iMac en sera de même.
> 
> 
> Pour en revenir a ce que disait plus haut Syd :
> ...



on peut lire ca sur le site d'apple:
"Harmonisation des couleurs
Si le boîtier en aluminium sculpté de votre moniteur Apple est identique à celui du Power Mac G5 et du PowerBook G4, ce n'est pas un hasard. Les designers Apple ont fait le choix de cette teinte pour minimiser les interférences avec les couleurs à l'écran, vous offrant un point de référence neutre pour visualiser votre travail. L'utilisation d'aluminium anodisé permet également de bénéficier d'une collerette réduite à l'extrême et d'utiliser plusieurs moniteurs ensemble en toute harmonie."

il manque sans doute quelque chose entre l'imac et le mac mini... disons,un mac mini plus évolutif?pour prendre un écran séparé de l'ordi...


----------



## Lonneki (11 Novembre 2005)

Au fait :
Vous savez si UPS livre le Samedi ?


----------



## tornade13 (11 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> on peut lire ca sur le site d'apple:
> "Harmonisation des couleurs
> Si le boîtier en aluminium sculpté de votre moniteur Apple est identique à celui du Power Mac G5 et du PowerBook G4, ce n'est pas un hasard. Les designers Apple ont fait le choix de cette teinte pour minimiser les interférences avec les couleurs à l'écran, vous offrant un point de référence neutre pour visualiser votre travail. L'utilisation d'aluminium anodisé permet également de bénéficier d'une collerette réduite à l'extrême et d'utiliser plusieurs moniteurs ensemble en toute harmonie."
> 
> il manque sans doute quelque chose entre l'imac et le mac mini... disons,un mac mini plus évolutif?pour prendre un écran séparé de l'ordi...


Interessant j'avais pas vu, Merci  

Et effectivement si un MacMini etait un peu plus puissant et evolutif je craquerais peut etre, le PM c'est pas mon style, j'ai un bureau tres épuré avec le minimum de cable, le iMac G5 remplit cette tache mais..... j'attend encore quelques commentaire


----------



## Amnesiak (11 Novembre 2005)

darquos a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas de bruit rasoir sur le mien, juste un petit son de ventilo normal.



Et quand il est en pleine activité, ça donne quoi ?
Un gros souffle ou un gros grrr ?


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2005)

Amnesiak a dit:
			
		

> Et quand il est en pleine activité, ça donne quoi ?
> Un gros souffle ou un gros grrr ?




Le bruit est plus grave que sur le REV A, mais pas difficile à supporter...rien de bien génant en ce qui me concerne


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le bruit est plus grave que sur le REV A, mais pas difficile à supporter...rien de bien génant en ce qui me concerne




d'ou l'interet du G5 ,sous le bureau...


----------



## dany (11 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> Ptite photo de l'iMac
> 
> http://www.veiry.net/imacrevc.jpg



Bonjour, j'aime beaucoup ton petit bureau en métal et verre, pourrais tu me dire oû on peut le trouver a quel prix environ ?
Merçi d'avance et @+


----------



## Lonneki (11 Novembre 2005)

dany a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'aime beaucoup ton petit bureau en métal et verre, pourrais tu me dire oû on peut le trouver a quel prix environ ?
> Merçi d'avance et @+



Chez : FLY
Modèle : Zebulon
Prix : 159¤


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> d'ou l'interet du G5 ,sous le bureau...




 c'est certain...mais pour mon confort de lecture je le garde sur le bureau..

A part ça Front Row est génial...


----------



## dany (11 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> Chez : FLY
> Modèle : Zebulon
> Prix : 159¤


 Merci beaucoup, j'ai cherché par google : Fly, j'ai trouvé le bureau et la liste des magasins, donc je télephone lundi. @+


----------



## KlowbA (11 Novembre 2005)

Je viens aussi de recevoir mon iMac et la mighty mouse c'est vraiment la classe !!!

Le capteur capte pas grand chose, je suis souvent obligé de faire trois fois le meme mouvement et les gestes brusques il ne faut pas y compter!!! 
La boule est bien trop petite et c'est une galere pour jouer à WOW avec le mono-double bouton.
Du coup je remet ma MX510. 

Voila c'était mon coup de geule du jour!


----------



## mfy2a (11 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> d'ou l'interet du G5 ,sous le bureau...



ben aubureau j'ai un biG5 2.5, et je peu te garantir que quand tu fais un rendu, ben il fait plus de bruit qu'un ventilo de salon sur la vitesse la plus rapide, donc bon ...


----------



## tornade13 (12 Novembre 2005)

KlowbA a dit:
			
		

> Je viens aussi de recevoir mon iMac et la mighty mouse c'est vraiment la classe !!!
> 
> Le capteur capte pas grand chose, je suis souvent obligé de faire trois fois le meme mouvement et les gestes brusques il ne faut pas y compter!!!
> La boule est bien trop petite et c'est une galere pour jouer à WOW avec le mono-double bouton.
> ...



Ton tapis de souris doit être merdique (pour la mighty)
Felicitation pour ton bébé


----------



## tornade13 (12 Novembre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> ben aubureau j'ai un biG5 2.5, et je peu te garantir que quand tu fais un rendu, ben il fait plus de bruit qu'un ventilo de salon sur la vitesse la plus rapide, donc bon ...


Oui mais faut comprendre Syd, depuis qu'il n' a plus son eMac, tout est silencieux.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Ton tapis de souris doit être merdique (pour la mighty)
> Felicitation pour ton bébé



C la souris qui est merdique ,les souris apple n'ont aucune précision...pour du détourage sous toshop ,bonjour la galère...
d'ou Ma MX1000
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais faut comprendre Syd, depuis qu'il n' a plus son eMac, tout est silencieux.




ah ah ah


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2005)

Et bien après une première journée avec bébé REV C, j'en suis très content

C'était mon :love: :love: :love: de la nuit ...


----------



## tornade13 (12 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ah ah ah


Pas encore couché  
allez moi j'y vais


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore couché
> allez moi j'y vais




j'avais du monde ce soir...ouf crevé...
  

zzzzzzzz


----------



## tornade13 (12 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et bien après une première journée avec bébé REV C, j'en suis très content
> 
> C'était mon :love: :love: :love: de la nuit ...


Tout nouveau tout beau


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Novembre 2005)

ouai ben vot revision C ,la durera pas longtemps :la news mac gé annonce que C l'imac qui passee au mac tel en premier en janvier...
rev D ,intel dual core dans un iMac youpi!
et on peut booter windoz en plus !
ayant un grand bureau comme la mouette,je vais peut etre craquer pour un mac tel ,mais plutot un mini ,qu'il soit le moins cher possible,pour accompagner mon power mac ...


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ouai ben vot revision C ,la durera pas longtemps :la news mac gé annonce que C l'imac qui passee au mac tel en premier en janvier...
> rev D ,intel dual core dans un iMac youpi!
> et on peut booter windoz en plus !
> ayant un grand bureau comme la mouette,je vais peut etre craquer pour un mac tel ,mais plutot un mini ,qu'il soit le moins cher possible,pour accompagner mon power mac ...




:mouais: j'ai vu la news...enfin rumeur...mais ça m'étonne...enfin wait and see


----------



## tornade13 (12 Novembre 2005)

ça met les boules, mais moi j'y crois pas, sans compter que Rosetta va tourner pas mal il y'a pas beaucoup d'appli unicode pour l'instant


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> ça met les boules, mais moi j'y crois pas, sans compter que Rosetta va tourner pas mal il y'a pas beaucoup d'appli unicode pour l'instant



je pense que tout va s'accelerer maintenant...
cette possiblité de booter sur les 2 ,je trouve ca génial pour tout le monde : pour les switcher ,et pour nous aussi...
le mac entre dans une nouvelle ère ,c'est sur...


----------



## Kilian2 (12 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je pense que tout va s'accelerer maintenant...
> cette possiblité de booter sur les 2 ,je trouve ca génial pour tout le monde : pour les switcher ,et pour nous aussi...
> le mac entre dans une nouvelle ère ,c'est sur...



De toue manière les conroe sont loin d'être prets   Moi je vois bien :
mac mini ibook => en juin sous intel Yonah
au cours de l'été => powerbooks sous Merom ou Yonah
en octobre novembre iMac => Conroe
en 2007 => powermacs sous Wildfiled


----------



## tornade13 (12 Novembre 2005)

Un PC avec OS X dessus est mis en vente  
ici


----------



## NightWalker (12 Novembre 2005)

Trop fort...


----------



## dany (12 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ouai ben vot revision C ,la durera pas longtemps :la news mac gé annonce que C l'imac qui passee au mac tel en premier en janvier...
> rev D ,intel dual core dans un iMac youpi!
> et on peut booter windoz en plus !
> ayant un grand bureau comme la mouette,je vais peut etre craquer pour un mac tel ,mais plutot un mini ,qu'il soit le moins cher possible,pour accompagner mon power mac ...



oui, ben avant que ce prétendu iMactel soit au point, il va falloir attendre sa 3è révision soit au moins un an donc ce coup çi je n'hésite pas, tel qu'il est proposé aujourd'hui, l'iMac me convient et lundi je le commande. Voila voilou !!


----------



## darquos (12 Novembre 2005)

Maintenant que j'ai gouté à l'OS, je ne vois pas l'interet de booter sur Windows... Si j'ai besoin d'une appli exclu à Win, j'irai le faire au boulot.


----------



## tornade13 (12 Novembre 2005)

darquos a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que j'ai gouté à l'OS, je ne vois pas l'interet de booter sur Windows... Si j'ai besoin d'une appli exclu à Win, j'irai le faire au boulot.


Purée c'est clair quand je dois passer au bureau et allummer cette Saloperie, ça me donne la chiasse  
windows ne rentrera jamais chez moi en tous cas.


----------



## Kilian2 (12 Novembre 2005)

C'est ce qui m'a donné envie d'acheter le dernier iMac G5.  
Think Different


----------



## Foguenne (12 Novembre 2005)

J'ai vu cette rumeur et pendant 2 secondes, j'ai hésité. 
Je peux renoncer à mon achat dans le 7 jours qui suive la livraison mais je ne crois pas que je le ferais.
J'ai choisi un iMac 20' pour avoir une machine performante mais pas trop cher avant les macIntel sachant que je n'aurais pas les softs optimiser avant un moment. (photoshop, iView,...)
Bref ce choix reste d'actualité.

Si la game Intel complète avait été dispo, je pense que j'aurais investi dans un PowerMac + 23'. En attendant, un iMac G5 20' sera parfait.


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> on peut quand meme changer facilement le DD ,dans ce nouvel iMac??




non il faut un outils spécial


----------



## Foguenne (12 Novembre 2005)

Je préviens déjà que je "coup de boule rouge" tous les zozos qui viendront ce plaindre avec des commentaires du style "j'ai acheté un iMac G5 et maintenant il y a les Intels, j'ai été floué..."    

Pas de pitié pour les croissants.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je préviens déjà que je "coup de boule rouge" tous les zozos qui viendront ce plaindre avec des commentaires du style "j'ai acheté un iMac G5 et maintenant il y a les Intels, j'ai été floué..."
> 
> Pas de pitié pour les croissants.


 
Par contre j'espère qu'on pourra refuser la machine si au moment du changement de modèle l'Apple Store nous livre un mactel au lieu du G4/5


----------



## Kilian2 (12 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non il faut un outils spécial



Alors ça c'est bien nul ...


----------



## jc34 (12 Novembre 2005)

Y a rien de spécial du tout pour les vis, c'est du Torx  

on en trouve partout des tournevis torx et c bien mieux que les cruci


----------



## Massalia (12 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> Ptite photo de l'iMac
> 
> http://www.veiry.net/imacrevc.jpg



Whaou ! Joli bureau  ! 
Pour le reste, j'ai quelques problèmes logiciels semble-t-il, mais l'écran est correct. (En revanche, j'avais pesté ici même contre la dalle de mon iBook 12", mais je ne l'avais pas renvoyé car d'autres malheureux étaient aussi mal lotis.)

La photo de l'écran (de Lonneki) ne me paraît pas si catastrophique, mais peut-on juger ?

Le bruit est un peu plus élevé que sur mon ancien iMac G4 boule, mais honorable ; j'ai connu pire.

Enfin, la documentation papier est un peu superficielle.


----------



## mfy2a (13 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Un PC avec OS X dessus est mis en vente
> ici



jolie fake, mais bon je savais pas que le celeron D faisait hyper threading, dailleur j'ai beau chercher sur tous les site de matos ... :rateau:

enfin je pense aussi que l'imac sera pas le premier a migrer vers intel (le second, c'est sur) mais y auras les mini, et les portable ...


----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> C la souris qui est merdique ,les souris apple n'ont aucune précision...pour du détourage sous toshop ,bonjour la galère...
> d'ou Ma MX1000
> :love: :love: :love:




Quand tu veux pour un concours de détourage chrono en main et résultats à l'appuis avec ma souris apple pro toute pourrie  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Purée c'est clair quand je dois passer au bureau et allummer cette Saloperie, ça me donne la chiasse



Merde alors !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu veux pour un concours de détourage chrono en main et résultats à l'appuis avec ma souris apple pro toute pourrie  :love:




arrete ,elle racroche cette souris,je l'ai remisée des le début...
essaye la MX 1000 tu verras...en plus les 7 boutons ,pour exposé ,C vraiment top,tu prends vite l'habitude,et cette fonctionnalité ,quadn tu passes chez PC apres ,ca te manque ,crois moi...
vista aura un exposé ,c'est sur ,ils vont encore copier...


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2005)

l'icône qui apparait à l'écran lorsque l'on met le iMac REV C en veille avec la télécommande


----------



## NightWalker (13 Novembre 2005)

Tiens, le pied de l'iMac, ce n'est pas celui d'origine ?

jolie photo...


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, le pied de l'iMac, ce n'est pas celui d'origine ?
> 
> jolie photo...




Non ça lui donne un effet tournesol  il tourne... 






Les deux copains:





cette nuit avec les user's de la nuit

De jour





Autoportatrai avec Photo Booth


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Novembre 2005)

bon s'extasier sur les mac C normal , 
mais moi j'adore aussi la petite radio tivoli ,qui est malheuresement trop cachée...

juste une question ,pourquoi deux macs?un pour surfer,et un pour le reste??

et qu'a tu fais du mini et du display 20"?


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bon s'extasier sur les mac C normal ,
> mais moi j'adore aussi la petite radio tivoli ,qui est malheuresement trop cachée...
> 
> juste une question ,pourquoi deux macs?un pour surfer,et un pour le reste??
> ...




Deux Mac ?...c'est pour la photo car je l'ai vendu... et je le livre bientôt ( il reviens de SAV...)
Le mini ? pas trop de place en ce moment


----------



## Amnesiak (13 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> l'icône qui apparait à l'écran lorsque l'on met le iMac REV C en veille avec la télécommande



Comment tu fais ça ?


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2005)

Amnesiak a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu fais ça ?



Tu appuies sur le bouton pause de la télécommande pendant 3-4 secondes...


----------



## antibo (13 Novembre 2005)

hum ? le pied est vraiment rond ou c'est toi qui l'a modifié (ou j'ai pas compris sur quoi tu l'a posé ?) ?


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2005)

antibo a dit:
			
		

> hum ? le pied est vraiment rond ou c'est toi qui l'a modifié (ou j'ai pas compris sur quoi tu l'a posé ?) ?




C'est un accessoire qui ce glisse sur le pied de l'iMac ou d'un écran Apple et qui te permet faire tourner l'écran, comme le faisait le iMac G4 avant...

http://www.igo4mac.com/i360.html


----------



## antibo (13 Novembre 2005)

ok merci 
J'ai eu peur qu'apple ai changé son design sans prévenir les gens 
perso je suis pas fan de l'aspect que ça donne a l'iMac, mais tous les gouts son dans la nature


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Deux Mac ?...c'est pour la photo car je l'ai vendu... et je le livre bientôt ( il reviens de SAV...)
> Le mini ? pas trop de place en ce moment



pas de place pour le mini!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (13 Novembre 2005)

jc34 a dit:
			
		

> Y a rien de spécial du tout pour les vis, c'est du Torx



démonte ton boîtier sans l'abîmer et en en reparle (et sans l'outils spécial)


----------



## newjack (13 Novembre 2005)

Sympa ta config la mouette


----------



## tornade13 (13 Novembre 2005)

newjack a dit:
			
		

> Sympa ta config la mouette


Je deteste la mouette


----------



## NightWalker (13 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Je deteste la mouette


Jaloux...


----------



## tornade13 (13 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Jaloux...


Mouai j'avoue  :rose:


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2005)

newjack a dit:
			
		

> Sympa ta config la mouette




Sympa de te retrouver ici newjack:love: :love:


----------



## newjack (13 Novembre 2005)

Comme tu peux le constater je ne suis pas très actif sur MacGé  malgré les bonnes choses que l'on peut y lire. Tu parlais sur WM d'une meilleure qualité d'affichage avec ces nouveaux iMac. Pense tu que cela vient de l'écran ou de la CG ?


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2005)

newjack a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu peux le constater je ne suis pas très actif sur MacGé  malgré les bonnes choses que l'on peut y lire. Tu parlais sur WM d'une meilleure qualité d'affichage avec ces nouveaux iMac. Pense tu que cela vient de l'écran ou de la CG ?




Les deux je pense.

Je dois quand même dire que globalement cet iMac est unpoil plus bruyant, que le REV A...si si je dois bien l'avouer...j'ai pu comparer vu ma config. actuelle.


----------



## tornade13 (13 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Les deux je pense.
> 
> Je dois quand même dire que globalement cet iMac est unpoil plus bruyant, que le REV A...si si je dois bien l'avouer...j'ai pu comparer vu ma config. actuelle.


Plus bruyant ?? le fameux iRasoir ou un souffle plus puissant


----------



## Amnesiak (13 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu appuies sur le bouton pause de la télécommande pendant 3-4 secondes...



Merci... J'avais jamais essayé... Par contre, c'est surprenant comme graphisme, ça fait pas très Apple...  Ça fait pas aussi propre que l'affichage du volume, de la luminosité ou de la touche Eject à l'écran...


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2005)

Amnesiak a dit:
			
		

> Merci... J'avais jamais essayé... Par contre, c'est surprenant comme graphisme, ça fait pas très Apple...  Ça fait pas aussi propre que l'affichage du volume, de la luminosité ou de la touche Eject à l'écran...



Faut bien laisser qqchose à la prochaine Màj


----------



## Foguenne (13 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour les photos La mouette, ça aide à patienter, mais ton histoire de bruit m'embête un peu.  
Je suis habitué au silence de mon Alu 15' 1,25. J'espère que je ne serais pas déçu.


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2005)

C'est pas génant mais c'est frappant lorsque je passe de l'un à l'autre...et c'est très frappant lorsque je passe de mon Mac mini.... au Rev C


----------



## Amnesiak (13 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les photos La mouette, ça aide à patienter, mais ton histoire de bruit m'embête un peu.
> Je suis habitué au silence de mon Alu 15' 1,25. J'espère que je ne serais pas déçu.



Ben moi j'ai justement fait la transition d'un PowerBook (et avant ça, un iMac G3, sans ventilo) au nouvel iMac G5 et je suis un peu déçu par le bruit... C'est vrai qu'il n'est pas très bruyant, mais c'est quand même un peu gênant, surtout comparé au silence des autres machines... Je ne laisserais pas l'iMac allumé la nuit !


----------



## Foguenne (13 Novembre 2005)

Amnesiak a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'ai justement fait la transition d'un PowerBook (et avant ça, un iMac G3, sans ventilo) au nouvel iMac G5 et je suis un peu déçu par le bruit... C'est vrai qu'il n'est pas très bruyant, mais c'est quand même un peu gênant, surtout comparé au silence des autres machines... Je ne laisserais pas l'iMac allumé la nuit !



Si c'est trop gênant je le remballe.


----------



## Bibi75 (13 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir, 

Voit-on vraiment une différence de rapidité par rapport à un Imac G5 Rev A 20' (avec 512 Mo RAMl) ?


----------



## Bibi75 (13 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour tes photos La mouette


----------



## quark (13 Novembre 2005)

Houlà      

Vous m'inquiétez beaucoup. J'attends 3 iMacs Rev C pour le bureau et mon critère de base c'est... le silence    

Cela étant, mes iMac G4 boule, au bout de plusieurs années d'utilisation intense, il font du "bruit", même si évidemment c'est subjectif.

Alors, bon, j'espère que c'est pas trop dur quand même :rose: :rose: :rose: 

J'ai pas voulu m'arrêter au Mac Mini car il y avait vraiment trop de différence de vitesse avec l'iMac, mais moi aussi, j'ai cru les premiers posters qui disaient que la rev C était plus silencieuse que les précédents.

Cela étant, pourriez-vous me dire si par rapport à la rev A, les  ventilos se mettent aussi  souvent à accélérer quand on pousse un peu la bête ?

Merci d'avance. 

Un inquiet.


----------



## Amnesiak (14 Novembre 2005)

quark a dit:
			
		

> Houlà
> 
> Vous m'inquiétez beaucoup. J'attends 3 iMacs Rev C pour le bureau et mon critère de base c'est... le silence


À mon avis, dans un bureau dans lequel il y a trois Macs, il y a suffisamment de bruit ambiant pour ne pas entendre l'iMac en utilisation normale.
Moi ce qui me gêne, c'est le petit grrrrrrr par exemple si le Mac fonctionnne la nuit (il est dans ma chambre).
Mais si je regarde un DivX en plein écran (avec le codec DivX Fusion Beta dans QuickTime... c'est peut-être pas le plus optimisé, c'est possible qu'un autre soft utilise moins le processeur), il se met très vite à faire un GRRRRRRRRRR qui est bien plus gênant (qui est différent de la grosse soufflerie que j'ai pu entendre sur un iMac Rev A ou qu'on peut entendre sur le Rev C si on le démarre par exemple en mode Target et que tous les ventilos sont à fond).


----------



## La mouette (14 Novembre 2005)

Bibi75 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Voit-on vraiment une différence de rapidité par rapport à un Imac G5 Rev A 20' (avec 512 Mo RAMl) ?




Non pas pour surfer, email et autres...
Mais traitement de fichiers lourds etc...oui


----------



## darquos (14 Novembre 2005)

Amnesiak a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui me gêne, c'est le petit grrrrrrr par exemple si le Mac fonctionnne la nuit (il est dans ma chambre).



Le mien ne fait pas du tout de "Grrrrrrr", juste un petit souffle de ventilation que je pense être normal  Tu surement avoir un petit défaut sur le ventilateur... Ensuite, j'ai fait du montage vidéo hier sur un fichier de 28 Min, donc environ 5 Go (C'est fou la rapidité comparé à l'utilisation de Windows Movie Maker !!!) et le ventillo ne s'est pas emballé une seule fois. Même quand j'en était à la partie "effets".


----------



## Tartipouet (14 Novembre 2005)

Clair, tout ça m'inquiète.
Mon PC me file des migraines dingues à cause du bruit (véridique, faut dire que c'est un cas!!), et là vous me faîtes tous flipper.

je reste sur le silence superbe du G4 et je sens que je vais être déçu.

Du coup j'ai carrément les boules, même si je sais que ça ne pourra pas être pire que mon PC.

Enfin j'espère...


----------



## Lonneki (14 Novembre 2005)

TNT est venu aujourd'hui chercher mon iMac, demain UPS me livre le nouveau.
J'espère que celui là aura un meilleur écran et sera plus discret.

Un truc qd même qui m'a étonné,
sur le 1er que j'ai reçu de l'Apple store, il y avait 2 traces de doigts sur l'écran et surtout quelques rayures sur les cotés et à l'arrière. Apple refourguerait des modèles d'expo ??

En tt cas si celui de demain n'est pas impec, je demande le remboursement et j'irais le prendre dans une boutique où au moins je peux le voir avant de payer.


----------



## garuda (14 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> TNT est venu aujourd'hui chercher mon iMac, demain UPS me livre le nouveau.
> J'espère que celui là aura un meilleur écran et sera plus discret.
> 
> Un truc qd même qui m'a étonné,
> ...




Puréeee, je viens de recevoir le mien et il fait le bruit de rasoir + écran non-uniforme (à un mètre, ca se voit nettement).
Quelle déprime.. :mouais: Déjà que mon Rev A. m'avait causé beaucoup de tracas (condos fondus, port firewire en rade, sans parler du bruit..). Bon je les appelle demain matin pour demander l'échange. Pffff


----------



## tornade13 (14 Novembre 2005)

Ouaip ben c'est mal parti....
Je sens que le Mac Mini me tend les bras moi


----------



## Thane (15 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip ben c'est mal parti....
> Je sens que le Mac Mini me tend les bras moi


 
Je me dis exactement la même chose. Le seul hic c'est le hdd qui n'est pas une foudre de guerre et qui est limité en place. Mais bon avec un hdd externe ça peu le faire, et puis en attendant les imac intel c'est une bonne alternative ou plutôt un bon moyen de patienter  .


----------



## Macbeth (15 Novembre 2005)

C'est marrant, les problèmes on l'air d'avoir migré du 17" au 20"... maintenant, c'est le 17" qui pose moins de problèmes ???


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2005)

J'ai un souci aussi, mon REV C , une fois sur deux, ne reconnais pas le disque de démarage, et j'ai un dossier avec un point d'interrogation sur l'écran...bizarre...


----------



## Tartipouet (15 Novembre 2005)

A l'inverse ce serait bien d'avoir plein d'avis de gens qui n'ont pas eu de problèmes, ce serait rassurant parceque là ça fait froid dans le dos


----------



## Macbeth (15 Novembre 2005)

Lamouette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un souci aussi, mon REV C , une fois sur deux, ne reconnais pas le disque de démarage, et j'ai un dossier avec un point d'interrogation sur l'écran...bizarre...



Réinstale Os 9 qui se trouve sur le cd 2. Par défaut, il faut faire une installation personalisée et cocher une version (française de préférence). Sinon, il décide que tu as ce qu'il te faut et 'installe rien (en tout cas, ça s'ets passé comme ça sur mon autre machine).


----------



## Macbeth (15 Novembre 2005)

Tartipouet a dit:
			
		

> A l'inverse ce serait bien d'avoir plein d'avis de gens qui n'ont pas eu de problèmes, ce serait rassurant parceque là ça fait froid dans le dos



c'est ce que j'ai dit, je n'ai aucun problème, ni de bvruit, ni d'écran.... mais c'est un 17"... désolé.


----------



## darquos (15 Novembre 2005)

Je le redis, et vous me faite toucher du bois  J'ai un 20" et c'est vraiment une machine de rêve. Aucun soucis rencontré non plus (aller, je retouche du bois).


----------



## Gimli510 (15 Novembre 2005)

Moi aussi, je suis l'heureux posseseur d'un 20' rev C depuis environ une semaine. Rien à dire pour ma part, je trouve l'écran magnifique(il y a un MONDE de différence avec le 17' rev A de ma mère ) petit souffle léger de ventilation mais c'est normal à mon avis et comparé à un pc ou a un emac  .

Le seul petit truc négatif est que front row n'est pas très réactif, je peux y faire quelque chose?

Je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat et vais laisser essuyer les plâtres à ceux qui décideront de se jeter sur les premiers macintels


----------



## Tartipouet (15 Novembre 2005)

Tu l'as reçu en combien de temps?


----------



## Gimli510 (15 Novembre 2005)

Commandé vendredi 4 novembre, expédi lundi 7 et reçu le vendredi 11, en Suisse. (il était prévu qu'ils l'expédient le 19 novembre )


----------



## Tartipouet (15 Novembre 2005)

Rapide non?
Pas de modifications?


----------



## Gimli510 (15 Novembre 2005)

Oui, j'ai été très agréablement surpris  j'ai par contre pris la config de base et acheté 1go de ram chez crucial. A noter que la télécommande de front row est aimantée au mac, mais elle se place à une position bien précise, ce qui est un peu dommage mais bon c'est des tout petits détails ca


----------



## Tartipouet (15 Novembre 2005)

Donc pas de bruit? De rayures? D'écran sous-alimenté? De bouilloire ambulante? De bruit de rasoir? De coupure son? De pieds cassé? De connectiques caricieuses? De logiciels qui ne marchent pas? De OS mal installé? De connection internet qui plante? de....



Bref, tout va bien alors?


----------



## Macbeth (15 Novembre 2005)

Tartipouet a dit:
			
		

> Bref, tout va bien alors?



Je suis sùr que ça peu arriver.


----------



## Salmanazar8 (15 Novembre 2005)

j'ai eu ce message (             _Bonjour Salmanazar8,
Cela fait quelques semaines que vous n&#8217;êtes pas intervenu sur les forums. Pourquoi ne pas prendre un peu de temps pour aider d&#8217;autres utilisateurs en répondant à leurs questions, poser vous-même une question ou engager une discussion dans un de nos forums ?_).
alors je parcour le forum et me dit voilà un topic bien avancé (trop de lecture) ! et je met mon grain de sable dans celui-ci où un heureux nouvo propriétaire d'imac v3.

j'ai commandé un imac 20" le 22 septembre 2005 avec un plus grand disk dur avec un crédit à 2,9 % entre temps le nouvel imac sort et ils me changent ma commande et à ce jour je n'ai toujours rien reçu :hein:.
alors depuis un mois j'appelle pratiquement tout les jours apple et tnt qui aujourd'hui me dissent que mon colis est considéré comme perdu 
que dois-je faire ?

désolé fo lire crédit à 1,9%


----------



## Salmanazar8 (15 Novembre 2005)

Je vais quand même lire ce topic :love: d'ici vendredi


----------



## Lonneki (15 Novembre 2005)

UPS vient de me livrer mon nouvel iMac (pour remplacer celui qui je vous le rappelle présentait un écran peu uniforme, des rayures, blablabla..)

- Je déballe, je le regarde dans tt les sens, y'a pas mal de "petites" rayures.
  J'en déduis que ca vient de la fabrication ?
- L'écran : j'ai passé mes differentes mires et c'est mieux mais pas parfait, le cadre reste plus foncé ainsi qu'une petite zone en bas à gauche MAIS c'est bcp moins visible que sur le 1er.
- Le bruit : Je retrouve la même sonorité, mais plus discrete.. Disons un peu comme un rasoir dont les piles seraient en fin de vie.

Bon allez, sauf mauvaise surprise de dernière minute, celui la, je vais le garder.
Apple a été parfait sur ce coup !
Be happy


----------



## Salmanazar8 (15 Novembre 2005)

A y est j'ai tout lu,
premier constat : il y a des privilégié qui reçoivent leurs commande en moins d'une semaine :hein:, secondo dès que je le reçois je regarde s'il n'y a aucune emprunte de doigt ou autre chose
et pour finir j'ai trouvé un autre topic (suivi de commande) et un autre


----------



## tornade13 (15 Novembre 2005)

Salmanazar8 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai commandé un imac 20" le 22 septembre 2005 avec un plus grand disk dur avec un crédit à 2,9 %
> que dois-je faire ?


j'ai toujours acheté mes Mac sans crédit mais si je me décide pour le iMac 20 je dis pas!! surtout si tu es capable de me dire ou tu peut trouver ce taux de crédit si intéressant 


[edit] j'en ai trouvé mais fallait remboursé en 10 X


----------



## Salmanazar8 (15 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours acheté mes Mac sans crédit mais si je me décide pour le iMac 20 je dis pas!! surtout si tu es capable de me dire ou tu peut trouver ce taux de crédit si intéressant
> 
> 
> [edit] j'en ai trouvé mais fallait remboursé en 10 X


en fait lors d'appleexpo et je me suis trompé c'est 1,9% en 20 fois sorry


----------



## winelovers (15 Novembre 2005)

Quelqu'un sait quand le imac 20' arrivera à la Fnac ?

Merci


----------



## Salmanazar8 (15 Novembre 2005)

winelovers a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un sait quand le imac 20' arrivera à la Fnac ?
> 
> Merci


visiblement que 17" sur fnac.com pour l'instant


----------



## quark (15 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> - Je déballe, je le regarde dans tt les sens, y'a pas mal de "petites" rayures.
> J'en déduis que ca vient de la fabrication ?
> - L'écran : j'ai passé mes differentes mires et c'est mieux mais pas parfait, le cadre reste plus foncé ainsi qu'une petite zone en bas à gauche MAIS c'est bcp moins visible que sur le 1er.
> - Le bruit : Je retrouve la même sonorité, mais plus discrete.. Disons un peu comme un rasoir dont les piles seraient en fin de vie.




  Ca me rassure pas beaucoup  

Un rasoir dont les piles sont en fin de vie ?? Oh non :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

C'est pas plutôt le disque dur que t'entends ?


----------



## NightWalker (15 Novembre 2005)

La Mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un souci aussi, mon REV C , une fois sur deux, ne reconnais pas le disque de démarage, et j'ai un dossier avec un point d'interrogation sur l'écran...bizarre...


Dans démarrage tu as bien le volume d'OS X sélectionné ?   resélectionne quand même pour être sur...


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2005)

Bon...

Il hésite au démarage...parfois...
Il fait un peu plus de bruit que le REV A... mais...

Il est fabuleux!!! 

Front row, même s'il est perfectible(  voir sujet ) est génial, cette télécommande est un régal !! 
L'isight est très bien, comme l'ancienne.
Il est très réactif, l'écran est superbe....bref...le meilleur Mac que j'ai eu jusqu'à aujourd'hui... 

Bref...même si tout n'est pas parfait ( mais dans ce monde c'est d'usage...) c'est une machine fantastique...à consommer sans modération....


----------



## tornade13 (15 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bon...
> 
> Il hésite au démarage...parfois...
> Il fait un peu plus de bruit que le REV A... mais...
> ...


Tu dis ça pour te convaicre  toi même


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça pour te convaicre  toi même




  non je le pense , après 72 h d'utilisation...et front row !!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amnesiak (15 Novembre 2005)

Le mien est en cours d'échange...

Mais je me pose de plus en plus de question.

La machine est belle et impressionnante, l'écran est magnifique et spacieux...
Front Row, c'est génial... sauf que c'est limité à QuickTime, et qu'en ce moment, je regarde plein de séries avec des sous-titres, qu'il faut faire pas mal de manipulations pour les faire fonctionner dans QuickTime, et que ça bouffe 90 % du processeur alors qu'avec MPlayer par exemple, ça n'en bouffe que 40 % et il gère les sous-titres...
L'iSight intégrée ne fonctionne pas avec iMovie 

Par contre, j'aime de plus en plus mon PowerBook, et j'ai l'impression que le gain en performance n'est pas flagrant sur l'iMac... Alors je me demande si j'aurais pas mieux fait d'acheter un écran 20", voire 23" pour mon PowerBook...

Enfin, je pense que le nouveau arrivera demain, je verrai...


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2005)

Je ne vais pas changer d'avis au sujet du REV C, mais je le ramenne, car j'ai de grave soucis au démarage...il ne boot pas sur le DD...rien n'y fait ( à froid surtout) et ensuite hop! par miracle Monsieur iMac se met au travail...rageant


----------



## sirromano1er (16 Novembre 2005)

Pour essayer d'harmoniser ce sujet. Je fais part de mes impressions 

Mon imac 20" revC est genial, l'ecran est superbe !! Comme certains l'ont dit, Frontrow est peu réactif mais bon, qd on est dans son sofa, on n'est pas à 3secondes pres.  

Sinon je viens d'installer Photoshop et tout fonctionne. Final cut fonctionne aussi assez bien, il ne fait pas les rendu en 2 secondes mais en basse qualité, c rapide. 

Pour l'instant, je n'ai aucun beug, je touche du bois 

La cam a l'air de fonctionner au poil, mais j'ai l'impression qu'elle necessite plus de lumiere ambiante que la precedente...à creuser.

Pour la mighty mouse, je ne pense pas trop me servir des boutons laterals car peu accessibles.. Sinon la molette est tres bien pensée, ainsi que le bouton centrale.

Pour le bruit, je suis tres satisfait!, j'ai eu peur en lisant les discussions mais le bruit du mien est tres faible. (dsl je ne peux pas comparer avec d'autre) En tout cas j'ai pu dormir pendant le ripage d'un dvd lol 


Sinon, comme un abruti, je n'ai pas partitionné, et ça me soule maintenant que j'ai installé mes softs.. lol

Voili voilou pour mes impressions, en esperant que cela va en ressurer qq uns


----------



## sirromano1er (16 Novembre 2005)

J'avais oublié de confirmer que l'isight ne fonctionne pas avec imovie(càd qu'on ne peut s'enregistrer directement à partir d'imovie), c etrange et dommage pour les narcissiques . Peut etre une mise à jour prochaine


----------



## Lonneki (16 Novembre 2005)

sirromano1er a dit:
			
		

> J'avais oublié de confirmer que l'isight ne fonctionne pas avec imovie(càd qu'on ne peut s'enregistrer directement à partir d'imovie), c etrange et dommage pour les narcissiques . Peut etre une mise à jour prochaine



Si tu fais une recherche avec sherlock et le terme "iMac iSight" dans les FAQ d'Apple, ils expliquent qu'il faut lancer iChat puis iMovie et on peut s'enregistrer.. Je ne me souviens plus de la manip exacte, fais une recherche.


----------



## Amnesiak (16 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> Si tu fais une recherche avec sherlock et le terme "iMac iSight" dans les FAQ d'Apple, ils expliquent qu'il faut lancer iChat puis iMovie et on peut s'enregistrer.. Je ne me souviens plus de la manip exacte, fais une recherche.



http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302749

Ils parlent effectivement d'iChat dans ce doc, mais ils disent aussi que l'iSight intégrée dans l'iMac n'est pas compatible avec iMovie...

D'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre, le problème viendrait du fait que l'iSight intégrée utilise un port USB en interne, et non pas FireWire.
Je crois aussi que certaines personnes ont réussi à «*tromper*» iMovie en branchant un camescope en FireWire pour déclencher l'acquisition, puis en l'éteignant à la dernière minute, et alors iMovie récupère le signal de l'iSight*???
Je pense (j'espère) qu'une prochaine révision d'iMovie le gérera directement.


----------



## garuda (16 Novembre 2005)

Ca y est, moi aussi j'ai obtenu l'échange pour le bruit et l'écran non uniforme. Apple Store a été sympa et sans souci : je peux garder la machine actuelle jusqu'à l'arrivée de l'autre..  
Ils ont pas cherché longtemps à me proposer une réparation dans un Apple Center ou quoi, bref, je les ai trouvé très bien, vraiment.

Y faudrait créer un widget avec un iCierge pour prier afin d'obtenir un Rev C sans bruit de rasoir avec un bel écran bien propre et un DD qui boote..


----------



## quark (16 Novembre 2005)

garuda a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, moi aussi j'ai obtenu l'échange pour le bruit et l'écran non uniforme. Apple Store a été sympa et sans souci : je peux garder la machine actuelle jusqu'à l'arrivée de l'autre..
> Ils ont pas cherché longtemps à me proposer une réparation dans un Apple Center ou quoi, bref, je les ai trouvé très bien, vraiment.
> 
> Y faudrait créer un widget avec un iCierge pour prier afin d'obtenir un Rev C sans bruit de rasoir avec un bel écran bien propre et un DD qui boote..




Oui, plus je lis, plus je me dit que c'est au p'tit bonheur...  

Alors, voici mon cierge 







Comme j'attends 3 bécanes, j'en aurai peut-être au moins une ou deux silencieuses   

Bon, sinon, quelqu'un pourrait-il témoigner du bruit (ou du silence) avec un disque 500 Go à la place du 250 Go standard ?

Un inquiet de plus en plus inquiet


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> Si tu fais une recherche avec sherlock et le terme "iMac iSight" dans les FAQ d'Apple, ils expliquent qu'il faut lancer iChat puis iMovie et on peut s'enregistrer.. Je ne me souviens plus de la manip exacte, fais une recherche.



Pourquio ne pas enregistrer directement avec QuickTime ?


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2005)

quark a dit:
			
		

> Bon, sinon, quelqu'un pourrait-il témoigner du bruit (ou du silence) avec un disque 500 Go à la place du 250 Go standard ?




Pourvu qu'il boot....parceque moi ......:mouais:  

Là j'ai réussis...mais qu'elle galère ...si quelqu'un a une idée...

De plus le REV A merde avec Airport...bref j'ai les boules ce soir....

Vais remettre mon mini, au moins lui me pose pas de soucis...avec son joli display 20".....

Losque ça fonctionne c'est impec...mais là....deux iMac et deux soucis....vais boire une bière


----------



## darquos (16 Novembre 2005)

Le point après une semaine d'utilisation :

J'avais pas de bruit rasoir mais depuis hier (j'ai pas touché assez de bois) il est apparu. C'est pas fort du tout mais du faite d'avoir trop lu de commentaires là dessus, je n'entend plus que ça !! Heureusement, une petite musique de fond et c'est oublié.

Ensuite, je n'ai eu qu'un seul logiciel qui a planté en une semaine. Devinez lequel ??? ........................ MSN Messager. Il a meme eu le culot de m'afficher une fenêtre "Terminer maintenant" et de me faire envoyer un rapport d'erreur... :mouais:

Le clavier est excellent !!! 

J'ai été stoppé dans mon élan par iMovie lors d'un montage vidéo : "Pas assez de mémoire pour terminer bla bla bla..." J'ai que 512 Mo et je travallais sur des effets spéciaux. Je pense donc que c'est normal.


Le seul truc qui me gèn epour l'instant concerne le classement des photos, vidéos... Par exemple, iMovie ne propose rien d'autre comme répertoire photos que la phototèque.... Si j'ai mon fichier photo ailleur, je fais comment... Si je supprime manuellement un album CD de mon disque, iTunes continu à me le proposer dans la liste des titres dispos...

Bref, en conclusion, pour l'instant c'est


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2005)

darquos a dit:
			
		

> Le seul truc qui me gèn epour l'instant concerne le classement des photos, vidéos... Par exemple, iMovie ne propose rien d'autre comme répertoire photos que la phototèque.... Si j'ai mon fichier photo ailleur, je fais comment...


Euhhh en faisant un drag & drop des photos dans les rangements des clips...     iMovie les transforme automatiquement en séquence de x secondes...


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> iMovie les transforme automatiquement en séquence de x



... la suite étant à la ligne j'ai :afraid:   

:sleep:


----------



## quark (16 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pourvu qu'il boot....parceque moi ......:mouais:
> 
> Là j'ai réussis...mais qu'elle galère ...si quelqu'un a une idée...
> 
> ...




Bonne bière !  

T'as un disque de 500 Go ?
Si c'est le cas, ce serait sympa de me donner (encore) d'autres précisions sur le bruit. Tu entends le disque tourner ou les ventilos ? Le iRasoir ou ce qu'il est devenu c'est clairement les ventilos ? En mettant de la musique avec les hp de l'iMac, à quel niveau le bruit est-il masqué ? 
Désolé d'embêter le monde avec ça mais j'suis vraiment dans la panade si ça fait un boucan d'enfer, et je voudrais pouvoir apprécier si je dois retourner une ou plusieurs bécanes quand elles arriveront (d'ici quelques jours apparemment) en fonction de ce qui est "normal" ou pas.


Bon, pour ton problème de démarrage, ça semble être un problème logiciel (je suppose que tu peux entendre le disque tourner au démarrage, même s'il ne boot pas le système dessus). 

Tu as installé un système neuf (ou était-il pré-installé) ou tu as transféré tes données depuis un ancien mac ?

Tu peux essayer de faire une clean install en effaçant le disque, ou mieux en partitionnant, mais c'est vrai que c'est pénible surtout si t'as beaucoup d'applis à installer  

Sinon, tu peux commencer, comme ça a été suggéré, par reséléctionner le système X en vigueur dans les préférences démarrage, ou le forcer à démarrer sur le dvd d'install pour sélectionner ensuite le système du disque dur dans les préférences système/démarrage.

Personnellement, ce genre de problèmes s'est toujours arrangé et c'était toujours un problème d'écriture du système à la racine du disque. Pour t'assurer que c'est pas le disque lui-même, tu peux aussi le vérifier avec l'utilitaire de disque ou un logiciel idoine (techtool est bien si tu l'as).

Au pire, en principe, une clean install (voire même en la faisant depuis un disque externe, puis effacement total du disque iMac, et réinstall propre depuis le dvd) devrait arranger la chose.

C'est quand même bête comme problème aujourd'hui (la dernière fois que ça m'est arrivé, ça devait être avec un G3 beige). :rose:


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2005)

J'ai un DD de 250 Go..et j'ai fait la clean install....

La bière est bonne...

But I have the boules...bref...

:rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2005)

Tu as essayé le hardware test (désolé si ça a été posé, je n'ai pas le courage de tout relire)...


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tu as essayé le hardware test (désolé si ça a été posé, je n'ai pas le courage de tout relire)...




Yes everything....

Il va retrourner dans son carton et hop...chez Apple care....zut...pour pas dire pire....M**DEEEEEEEEE....:love:


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2005)

Bon courage...


----------



## darquos (17 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Euhhh en faisant un drag & drop des photos dans les rangements des clips...     iMovie les transforme automatiquement en séquence de x secondes...




J'essayerai, promis, mais ce sont des complications en plus je trouve :rateau:


----------



## Amnesiak (17 Novembre 2005)

J'ai fini par renoncer.
J'ai reçu mon iMac 20" de remplacement qui est moins grinçant que le premier, mais qui ronronne quand même un peu trop fort, et je vais le renvoyer pour de bon.
Je ne veux pas faire peur à ceux qui attendent le leur : l'iMac n'est vraiment pas très bruyant, mais il est bruyant quand même et ça me dérange.
(Un moment hier soir, je me suis dit que j'exagérais, que finalement je ne l'entendais pas... et j'aperçois le voyant qui clignote : il s'était mis en veille ! )
Et paradoxaiement, le fait que l'ordinateur ajuste en permanence la vitesse des ventilateurs en fonction de la chaleur, ce qui est censé être un confort pour l'utilisateur, a plutôt l'effet inverse : puisque la machine est bruyante, j'aurais préféré un bruit constant, plutôt que quelque chose qui se module sans cesse en fonction de ce qu'on fait, ça déconcentre quand on veut travailler. En plus, je trouve que les ventilos se déclenchent vraiment facilement : sur le PowerBook, je les entends par exemple dans Warcraft, qui est gourmand, mais rarement en temps normal. Sur l'iMac, je les entends s'il y a trop de polices dans le Livre des polices et je les entendas si je regarde un DivX, alors que le processeur est censé être plus puissant ! (Et entendre un grrr pendant les silences des films, j'aime pas trop... même si apparemment ceux qui regardent des DVD sur des PS2 s'en satisfont).

Bref, je crois que je vais prendre à la place un écran 23" pour mon PowerBook.
J'aurai au moins quelques souvenirs Photo Booth de l'époque où j'étais possesseur d'un iMac G5... :rose:


----------



## Giam_ (17 Novembre 2005)

Amnesiak a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fini par renoncer.
> J'ai reçu mon iMac 20" de remplacement qui est moins grinçant que le premier, mais qui ronronne quand même un peu trop fort, et je vais le renvoyer pour de bon.
> Je ne veux pas faire peur à ceux qui attendent le leur : l'iMac n'est vraiment pas très bruyant, mais il est bruyant quand même et ça me dérange.
> (Un moment hier soir, je me suis dit que j'exagérais, que finalement je ne l'entendais pas... et j'aperçois le voyant qui clignote : il s'était mis en veille ! )
> ...



La solution PowerBook + ACD HD 23" est à mon avis une exellente alternative au i'mac. Le G5 et la i'sight en moins mais quelle ergonomie dans le travail ! c'est superbe.  :love:


----------



## tornade13 (17 Novembre 2005)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> La solution PowerBook + ACD HD 23" est à mon avis une exellente alternative au i'mac. Le G5 et la i'sight en moins mais quelle ergonomie dans le travail ! c'est superbe.  :love:


Et le prix il est identique


----------



## newjack (17 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il va retrourner dans son carton et hop...chez Apple care....zut...pour pas dire pire....M**DEEEEEEEEE....:love:



Zut je suis désolé pour toi 

Le mien m'a fait la même chose 1 ou 2 fois (hésitation à trouver le système) et puis depuis plus rien... 

Ils te dise quoi chez Apple ?


----------



## darquos (17 Novembre 2005)

Pour le bruit, il faut pas pas oublier que c'est un ordinateur !


----------



## Foguenne (17 Novembre 2005)

Amnesiak a dit:
			
		

> Bref, je crois que je vais prendre à la place un écran 23" pour mon PowerBook.
> J'aurai au moins quelques souvenirs Photo Booth de l'époque où j'étais possesseur d'un iMac G5... :rose:



Avant de commander mon iMac G5, c'est ce que je voulais faire, mon Alu 15' étant encore assez en forme mais je me suis dit que pour 500 euro de plus que pour le 23', j'avais une machine complète en plus.
J'espère que je serais plus conciliant que toi pour le bruit, je verrais quand il arrivera. (demain j'espère).
Ca m'inquiète tout ça.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Novembre 2005)

darquos a dit:
			
		

> Pour le bruit, il faut pas pas oublier que c'est un ordinateur !



Hé ?  
Mon PowerBook est silencieux, ce n'est pas un ordinateur?
Si on doit se contenter d'un Mac brouillant comme un pc...


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2005)

Il semble que ce soit un problème de RAM....

PS: je crois que les premières séries ne sont pas le fort de Apple...malheureusement...


----------



## fredroy (18 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> le disque dur est un Maxtor, de la génération Diamond Max 10, mais serie L et non B, je n'ai pour le moment pas trouvé la difference. > 6L250MO
> XBench me donne 89 en high ce qui est plutôt pas mal, le 1.8 me donnait 67 je crois.
> Doom 3 en High détails, 1024*768 tourne de façon fluide. Je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment avoir un affichage panoramique.


En ce qui concerne mon Imac le disque dur est un Western Digital...

Voilà mon résultat complet sous Xbench (pourrais-tu donner le tiens ? )

http://ladd.dyndns.org/xbench/merge.xhtml?doc1=143556&unsetCookie=true


----------



## cretinoïde (18 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> 1eres impression à chaud :
> 
> 1: Comparé à mon ancien iMac rev A, le bruit est different, mais pas plus agréable et pas plus discret. Ce n'est tjrs pas un souffle mais plutôt une sorte de bourdonnement (rasoir)
> 2: L'écran me parait bien moins bon, l'uniformité est catastrophique, les cotés, sont plus foncés, comme s'il y avait un cadre, je vais voir si ca se confirme en faisant qq tests.
> ...



Amusant mais mes constations sont totalement inverses. Face à mon ancien iMac 20 revB, ya pas photo niveau bruit. C'est sans commune mesure, on est revenu à un bruit digne des premiers imac colorés sans ventilo...un tres leger bruit qui pourrait ne pas etre celui d'un ventilo d'ailleurs. 

La dalle est impeccable, tres lumineuse et sans défaut. Assez similaire (pour ne pas dire identique) aux precedentes qui etaient deja excellentes.

L'épaisseur de la machine est assez bluffante. On a gagné un bon cm par rapport aux anciens modeles. La machine est maintenant bien moins "pataude" que ses prédécesseurs et personne ne peut croire qu'il y a un ordi complet dans cette épaisseur (enfin à part nous).

FrontRow est vraiment efficace. Toute la collection de DIVX visible en 3 boutons de télécommande c'est plutot génial.

Bref, superbe révision à mon sens.


----------



## winelovers (20 Novembre 2005)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Amusant mais mes constations sont totalement inverses. Face à mon ancien iMac 20 revB, ya pas photo niveau bruit. C'est sans commune mesure, on est revenu à un bruit digne des premiers imac colorés sans ventilo...un tres leger bruit qui pourrait ne pas etre celui d'un ventilo d'ailleurs.
> 
> c'est vrai
> 
> ...



D'accord avec toi. En tout cas, pour avoir eu la rev B imac 20' pendant 15 jours, la rev C ne fait pas plus de bruit.


----------



## fredroy (20 Novembre 2005)

winelovers a dit:
			
		

> D'accord avec toi. En tout cas, pour avoir eu la rev B imac 20' pendant 15 jours, la rev C ne fait pas plus de bruit.



Est-ce que la qualité est bonne lorsque tu regardes un dvd ?

Car en ce qui me concerne, je trouve qu'il y a de l'aliasing (effet d'escalier), que cela pixelise un peu, qu'il ya de la remanence...

En taille réelle cela va , c'est nikel... En plein écran vraiment pas terrible.


----------



## rockindé (20 Novembre 2005)

Vous me faites peur...Tout le monde pense qu' au passage d' Intel les Macusers vont payer les affres du changement...mais n' est on pas aujourd' hui en train de payer ceux de l' abandon d' IBM par Apple:

Utilisateur heureux de Rev C manifestevaient vous...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de recevoir mon iMac G5 20' rev C 1,5 Go de ram et il est PARFAIT !!!!     
L'écran est magnifique, sans défaut. 

Au niveau du bruit, ben ça va. 
Il n'est pas totalement silencieux comme mon Alu15' ou l'iBook de ma compagne mais c'est tout à fait acceptable, pas du tout gênant.  
(c'est beaucoup moins que les PCs du boulot.)

Bref, pour le moment, je suis ravi, j'espère que je ne désenchanterais pas plus tard.


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon iMac G5 20' rev C 1,5 Go de ram et il est PARFAIT !!!!
> L'écran est magnifique, sans défaut.
> 
> Au niveau du bruit, ben ça va.
> ...


----------



## Tartipouet (21 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon iMac G5 20' rev C 1,5 Go de ram et il est PARFAIT !!!!
> L'écran est magnifique, sans défaut.
> 
> Au niveau du bruit, ben ça va.
> ...



Tu l'as commadé quand? Carte ou virement?


----------



## guizmo47 (21 Novembre 2005)

Petite question qui n'a rien à voir avec la choucroute : C'est quoi ce truc transparent qui est en bas de vos message en photo ?!????...
Merci !


----------



## Foguenne (21 Novembre 2005)

Tartipouet a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as commadé quand? Carte ou virement?



Commandé le 4 novembre, payé par virement.
(Virement validé le 7 novembre.)


----------



## guizmo47 (21 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Et le prix il est identique


 
Aller quoi soyez sympa !!! 
Je suis nouveau chez Mac et donc je ne connais pas cet objet qui à l'air magnifique, certes, mais dont je me demande bien à quoi il peut bien servir !!!


----------



## guizmo47 (21 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> Ptite photo de l'iMac
> 
> http://www.veiry.net/imacrevc.jpg


 
Là sur la photo on le voit bien l'objet de mon questionnement !!!!
C'est quoi là derrière le magnifique iMac ????????????


----------



## Tartipouet (21 Novembre 2005)

C'est le caisson de basse qui va avec les enceintes...

Harman Kardon Soundsticks 2... ou un truc du genre


----------



## guizmo47 (21 Novembre 2005)

He ben c'est bien joli !!!
Merci


----------



## tornade13 (21 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon iMac G5 20' rev C 1,5 Go de ram et il est PARFAIT !!!!
> L'écran est magnifique, sans défaut.
> 
> Au niveau du bruit, ben ça va.
> ...



 je suis heureux pour toi, j'espère bien de ta part des dixaines (de millier) de photos, avec sylvia aussi dessus


----------



## Foguenne (21 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> je suis heureux pour toi, j'espère bien de ta part des dixaines (de millier) de photos, avec sylvia aussi dessus




Mes premières PhotoBooth ici. 

Le reste va suivre. 

Je viens de bosser avec l'iMac pendant 2H00 avec des trucs assez lourd, photoshop, traitement de raw avec D.P.P. de Canon, IviewMediaPro et bien ça dépotte pas mal.   et le bruit reste stablen tout à fait acceptable.  
Il y a vraiment un bon en puissance par rapport à mon PowerBook 15' 1,25. 
Et  l'écran, quel luxe.


----------



## Lonneki (21 Novembre 2005)

Ca y est je galère avec le Rev C
Je branche mon camescope Panasonic GS400. Je lance iMovie
"Pas de caméra" Je regarde l'aide, je suis les différents conseils, style :
Débranche/rebrancher le câble firewire, quitter/relancer iMovie, etc...

Là j'ai eu de tout :
- parfois il voit la caméra, mais si je clique sur Play, iMovie bloque. Des que je débranche le Firewire il se débloque.
- Parfois il accepte une commande, genre Retour et re bloque à la suivante
- Parfois tout marche ??
- Et bien sur, la plupart du temps "pas de caméra"

Le tout marchait sans problème sur la Rev A.
Dans le doute j'ai branché le camescope sur le PC, lancé studio 10 et tout marche impec.

Les deux connecteurs firewire du Rev C réagissent de la même façon.
Qu'en penser ? Dois-je le faire encore changer ?? Est ce que d'autres Rev C pourraient tester leur camescope avec iMovie ??
Ah oui chose amusante, souvent, il me commute en iSight qd je débranche le firewire, je vois donc mon image sous iMovie et un bouton apparaît pour m'enregistrer. Ca me donne plus l'impression d'une incompatibilité iMovie/Rev C que d'un réel problème matériel.


----------



## sonny06 (21 Novembre 2005)

bonjour à tous, j'ai l'intention d'acheter le dernier iMac G5 2.1 Ghz, mais j'ai vraiment pas envie de me faire planter sur de la RAM apple store à plus de 1OOO euros les 2 go.
Après un peu de recherche, j'ai trouvé les même références chez macramdirect.com mais au tiers du prix apple store!!!! Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer sur ce lien? est-il fiable?
Est-il vrai que l'iMac est bruyant? (Par rapport à un powerbook en e qui me concerne)
Merci d'avance:
sonny06
confused:


----------



## [cedric_2b] (21 Novembre 2005)

Je suis possesseur d'un iMac 17" rec C depuis le 18 , et je trouve que le bruit ne se fait pas autant resentir que ce que vous le laisse penser, en esperant que ça dure   Je recherche, comme sonny06 des RAM moins chez que sur l'apple store.
 Un utilisateur heureux (pour l'instant) de son achat !


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui chose amusante, souvent, il me commute en iSight qd je débranche le firewire, je vois donc mon image sous iMovie et un bouton apparaît pour m'enregistrer. Ca me donne plus l'impression d'une incompatibilité iMovie/Rev C que d'un réel problème matériel.


Eh ben voilà... je pense que c'est ça le problème... J'ai le même problème lorsque mon Director's Cut et iSight sont branchés en même temps. iMovie a tendance à être un peu paumé entre les deux... Je n'ai plus de problèmes dès que je débranche un des deux...


----------



## mfy2a (21 Novembre 2005)

bon vous trouver qu'il fait du bruit, vous n'avez jamais eu un shuttle (barebone pc) mon imac 20" revc a tourner pendans 2 jours d'encodage non stop pour des video pour mon ipod, il faisais pas plus de bruit que ça, et niveau chaleur, ben je repete, on est loin d'un p4 et encore pire avec un amd.
les seuls defaut que je lui trouve, c'est la carte video qui pene un peu sous motion, mais bon je pouvais m'en douter, et la mousse qui est une vrai daube (surtout la roulette qui revien a la page precendence un coup sur 2)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Novembre 2005)

j'ai vu cet am a la fnac le 17" ,a coté de l'ancien 20" ...
l'écran du 1er est enfin au niveau de l'ancien 20"...
il semble que le nouveau 20" ait des caractéristiques supérieures...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mes premières PhotoBooth ici.
> 
> Le reste va suivre.
> 
> ...



marrant photobooth 
 
mais on peut faire ce genre de truc a l'identique avec photoshop (fluidité je crois)

ca le bond en puissance,je l'ai senti aussi quand je suis passé de l'eMac au G5 ...
ca n'a rien a voir...
finalement tu as bien fais de prendre l'imac plutot qu'un 23" pour ton powerbook...


----------



## tornade13 (21 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> marrant photobooth
> 
> mais on peut faire ce genre de truc a l'identique avec photoshop (fluidité je crois)


Oui mais la, c'est en temps réel... bon après on se lasse 

Foguenne le son il est comment ?


----------



## Foguenne (22 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais la, c'est en temps réel... bon après on se lasse
> 
> Foguenne le son il est comment ?



Correcte mais je dois dire que j'ai très vite branché mais JBL Creature.


----------



## darquos (22 Novembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que d'autres Rev C pourraient tester leur camescope avec iMovie ??



C'est fait, avec un Canon MV750i, et je n'ai pas rencontré de problème.


----------



## alargeau (22 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

je me pose une question applicable d'ailleurs aux anciens iMac G5 : le bord blanc, ça dérange pas un peu pour regarder des films ?

D'ailleurs j'enchaîne aussitôt sur ma seconde question :
j'ai un mac mini et je voudrais m'acheter un écran apple 20" mais je me suis aperçu que je dois rajouter 700 euros, ce qui correcpond à ce que je rajouterais si je devais vendre mon installation et m'acheter un iMac G5. Alors pensez-vous que c'est une bonne idée de changer parce que j'ai un peu peur d ce que vous dîtes concernant le bruit ?...

Merci.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Novembre 2005)

La traditionnel photo.


----------



## cretinoïde (22 Novembre 2005)

alargeau a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> je me pose une question applicable d'ailleurs aux anciens iMac G5 : le bord blanc, ça dérange pas un peu pour regarder des films ?
> 
> ...




Le bruit dont tu parles est un non-evenement amplifié par 2 types de personnes : 
-  ceux qui ont eu la malchance de tomber sur une infime serie de la première génération d'imac G5 17 pouces qui faisaient effectivement un bruit assez désagréable.
-  ceux qui ont jamais eu d'iMac G5 dans les mains mais qui bizarrement trouvent le bruit très gênant. Ben oui ca peut arriver qu'on en sache tellement peu sur un sujet qu'on l'ouvre tres grand quand meme.

Bref, j'ai eu les 3 générations d'iMac en 20" et la dernière génération est de loin la plus silencieuse, tu peux y aller les yeux fermés.

Et la difference de puissance entre un iMac G5 et un Mac-mini est tres tres conséquente.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Novembre 2005)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Le bruit dont tu parles est un non-evenement amplifié par 2 types de personnes :
> -  ceux qui ont eu la malchance de tomber sur une infime serie de la première génération d'imac G5 17 pouces qui faisaient effectivement un bruit assez désagréable.
> -  ceux qui ont jamais eu d'iMac G5 dans les mains mais qui bizarrement trouvent le bruit très gênant. Ben oui ca peut arriver qu'on en sache tellement peu sur un sujet qu'on l'ouvre tres grand quand meme.
> 
> ...



Je confirme.
La différence de puissance est également flagrante avec mon Alu15' 1,25 Ghz. 
Cet iMac 20' est vraiment une super machine pour un prix que je trouve plus que correcte.


----------



## yvos (22 Novembre 2005)

aaaaaah
vais-je devoir passer à la caisse aussi? Paul, tu veux pas arrêter de faire de la pub?!


----------



## gd92 (22 Novembre 2005)

sonny06 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous, j'ai l'intention d'acheter le dernier iMac G5 2.1 Ghz, mais j'ai vraiment pas envie de me faire planter sur de la RAM apple store à plus de 1OOO euros les 2 go.
> Après un peu de recherche, j'ai trouvé les même références chez macramdirect.com mais au tiers du prix apple store!!!! Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer sur ce lien? est-il fiable?
> Est-il vrai que l'iMac est bruyant? (Par rapport à un powerbook en e qui me concerne)
> Merci d'avance:
> ...



Il y a aussi cette adresse, c'est encore moins cher :
http://www.memoryx.net/ma241ga.html


----------



## Foguenne (22 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> aaaaaah
> vais-je devoir passer à la caisse aussi? Paul, tu veux pas arrêter de faire de la pub?!



Toi qui est fana de photo également, n'hésite pas.  
Le confort qu'apporte cet écran est vraiment appréciable.
La table lumineuse d'iView MediaPro 3.0 devient un must sur cette machine. 
(mon alu 15' a un bon écran mais un 20' lumineux, c'est encore autre chose. )


----------



## yvos (22 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Toi qui est fana de photo également, n'hésite pas.
> Le confort qu'apporte cet écran est vraiment appréciable.
> La table lumineuse d'iView MediaPro 3.0 devient un must sur cette machine.
> (mon alu 15' a un bon écran mais un 20' lumineux, c'est encore autre chose. )


 
mon dieu :afraid: il persiste le bougre..

il me tente bien cet imac. question: à part la taille , y a-t-il une différence de qualité entre les dalles 17" et 20" ? (il me semble qu'il y avait une grosse différence sur la précédente version). Parce que venant d'un 12", 17" c'est déjà bizance 

(rolala, je sens que je vais faire peur à mon banquier) :hosto:

question subisdiaire: avec un imac, est ce qu'on prend de meilleures photos?  

quant au bruit, je m'en fous -> itunes a fond et zou!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Novembre 2005)

alargeau a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> je me pose une question applicable d'ailleurs aux anciens iMac G5 : le bord blanc, ça dérange pas un peu pour regarder des films ?
> 
> ...




franchement ,privilégie le G5 donc l'imac 
sauf si tu as les sous pour un power mac +l'écran 20"...
sinon ,le nouvel imac G5 semble superbe...
mac mini C bof,avec le G4


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Toi qui est fana de photo également, n'hésite pas.
> Le confort qu'apporte cet écran est vraiment appréciable.
> La table lumineuse d'iView MediaPro 3.0 devient un must sur cette machine.
> (mon alu 15' a un bon écran mais un 20' lumineux, c'est encore autre chose. )




oui mais C trompeur ,moi aussi je reglais la luminosité pour que ca claque,sur mon display 20",mais le calibrage que j'ai effectué samedi avec une sonde ,comme je te disais en MP,demande une luminosité beaucoup plus basse :sur le site que je t'ai indiqué ,ils parlent de 80 a 90 cd /m2 pour un CRT et de 110 ou 120 cd /m2 pour un LCD...
en fait l'oeil s'habitue a tous les réglages d'écran ...
donc je précise ,pour la photo,le calibrage de l'écran avec une sonde est vraiment indispensable,c'est la condition préalable pour faire du tirage...
moi non plus j'y croyais pas ,et bien depuis que j'ai calibré mon écran ,je comprends enfin pourquoi avant j'arrivais pas a avoir des tirages identiques a ce que je voyais sur l'écran...
les sondes se sont démocratisés maintenant:109 euros pour le 1er prix...


----------



## Foguenne (22 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> question subisdiaire: avec un imac, est ce qu'on prend de meilleures photos?
> 
> quant au bruit, je m'en fous -> itunes a fond et zou!



Je n'ai pas pu comparer la dalle d'un 17' avec un 20'
Le 17' rev A de ma soeur est déjà très sympa, j'imagine que le nouveau est encore mieux. 
On ne prend pas de meilleurs photos avec un iMac par contre on prend plus de plaisir à les trier, corriger,... 
Pour le bruit, iTunes en fond (faible volume) couvre déjà très bien le bruit.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas pu comparer la dalle d'un 17' avec un 20'
> Le 17' rev A de ma soeur est déjà très sympa, j'imagine que le nouveau est encore mieux.
> On ne prend pas de meilleurs photos avec un iMac par contre on prend plus de plaisir à les trier, corriger,...
> Pour le bruit, iTunes en fond (faible volume) couvre déjà très bien le bruit.



je l'ai vu hier le nveau 17" ,il est bien meilleur que l'ancien ,ca saute aux yeux...


----------



## yvos (22 Novembre 2005)

bonne nouvelle...bon, je passe à la fnouc pour voir la bête alors


----------



## Foguenne (22 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui mais C trompeur ,moi aussi je reglais la luminosité pour que ca claque,sur mon display 20",mais le calibrage que j'ai effectué samedi avec une sonde ,comme je te disais en MP,demande une luminosité beaucoup plus basse :sur le site que je t'ai indiqué ,ils parlent de 80 a 90 cd /m2 pour un CRT et de 110 ou 120 cd /m2 pour un LCD...



C'est vrai que là, je suis au minimum de luminosité et je trouve que c'est déjà beaucoup. 
J'investirais un de ces jours dans une sonde.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que là, je suis au minimum de luminosité et je trouve que c'est déjà beaucoup.
> J'investirais un de ces jours dans une sonde.



oui les dalles apple sont vraiment tres bonnes ...profite bien de ton imac ...
au fait tu as combien de RAM?
il serait interessant que tu aille faire les tests de jaipatoukompris sur toshop dans le forum mac de bureau...
ca doit aller vite ce G5 2,1 ...


----------



## La mouette (22 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ca doit aller vite ce G5 2,1 ...




C'est vrai que la différence entre le REV A et C , est importante au niveau réactivité, et lumnosité...


----------



## Foguenne (22 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui les dalles apple sont vraiment tres bonnes ...profite bien de ton imac ...
> au fait tu as combien de RAM?
> il serait interessant que tu aille faire les tests de jaipatoukompris sur toshop dans le forum mac de bureau...
> ca doit aller vite ce G5 2,1 ...



1,5 Go ram.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Novembre 2005)

Au fait si quelqu'un sait comment éteindre l'iSigth intégrée ?
Elle s'est allumée au lancement de photobooth, j'ai quité ce soft mais l'isigth est toujours allumée?


edit: ok j'ai trouvé, j'avais un autre soft, "comic life" ouvert et il l'utilise aussi.


----------



## La mouette (22 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle s'est allumée au lancement de photobooth,




Tu fais mumuse ? :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> 1,5 Go ram.



alors ce serait vraiment interessant que tu fasses les tests pour comparer le gain en vitesse par rapport a mon G5 1,8 avec aussi 1,5 Go


----------



## Foguenne (22 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais mumuse ? :love: :love: :love: :love:



Oui. 



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> alors ce serait vraiment interessant que tu fasses les tests pour comparer le gain en vitesse par rapport a mon G5 1,8 avec aussi 1,5 Go



Pas le temps pour le moment pour sortir un chrono. 
Je verrais ça un de ces soirs.


----------



## Bibi75 (22 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sur un usage courant on m'a dit (sur ce forum) qu'on ne voit pas la différence avec un G 1,8...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Novembre 2005)

J'ai commandé il y a maintenant une petite semaine l'iMac 20" moi aussi, avec 1,5Go RAM et une extension de garantie AppleCare. Je suis content de voir que les avis sur ce nouvel iMac son très positifs, ça me conforte dans mon choix car j'hésitais beaucoup avec le PowerBook 17"... Vivement qu'il arrive, c'est dur cette attente!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Novembre 2005)

Bibi75 a dit:
			
		

> Sur un usage courant on m'a dit (sur ce forum) qu'on ne voit pas la différence avec un G 1,8...



il doit etre légerement plus rapide...
en tout cas la DDR2 n'est pas bc plus rapide que la DDR


----------



## Bibi75 (22 Novembre 2005)

Bibi75 a dit:
			
		

> Sur un usage courant on m'a dit (sur ce forum) qu'on ne voit pas la différence avec un G 1,8...



Vous aurez compris G5 1,8 :rose:


----------



## Salmanazar8 (23 Novembre 2005)

a y est je l'ai reçu hier sauf que j'ai demandé une compensation pour les soixantes jours de délais de livraison, ils m'ont proposé 60 euros (pathétic) je les prend sauf que pour moi c'est fini et je ne conseil plus a personne d'aller acheter sur applestore


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Novembre 2005)

Salmanazar8 a dit:
			
		

> a y est je l'ai reçu hier sauf que j'ai demandé une compensation pour les soixantes jours de délais de livraison, ils m'ont proposé 60 euros (pathétic) je les prend sauf que pour moi c'est fini et je ne conseil plus a personne d'aller acheter sur applestore


 
Dans le temps ils offraient une iSight


----------



## Gimli510 (23 Novembre 2005)

Moi aussi, je suis l'heureux posseseur d'un imac g5 boosté à 1,5 go de ram et comme je l'ai dit avant l'écran est absolument superbe et le bruit quasiment existant (ce n'est forcèment pas le silence absolu mais bon )


----------



## tornade13 (23 Novembre 2005)

Salmanazar8 a dit:
			
		

> a y est je l'ai reçu hier sauf que j'ai demandé une compensation pour les soixantes jours de délais de livraison, ils m'ont proposé 60 euros (pathétic) je les prend sauf que pour moi c'est fini et je ne conseil plus a personne d'aller acheter sur applestore


Je crois que c'est partout pareil, mon revendeur me promet d'en recevoir ça fait 2 semaines et j'attend toujours même lui ne s'avance plus pour me donner une date.


----------



## flotow (23 Novembre 2005)

Pour les remboursements, Apple a donné 100¤a un ami, pour lequel le livreur a laissé sa commande sur le trotoir. 100¤ de remise pour un G5 bi 2.3 (ancienne version) et un ecran 23", c'est peu quand meme, sachant que c'est presque impossible a prouver que le livreur la l'aissé dans la ure. Perso, des que je commande le mien, je met sur la porte, 'Actuellement absent, livrer aux voisins'


----------



## garuda (24 Novembre 2005)

Donc j'ai recu, après un week-end de perdu grace à UPS, le deuxième iMac. Il est beaucoup plus silencieux, et ca c'est une bonne nouvelle après un Rev A et un premier Rev C en mode rasoir. Ceci dit, l'écran est moins homogène que le premier (déjà pas extraordinaire) et.. Il a un Western Digital dans le ventre, bien moins efficace que le Maxtor de mon autre Rev C. Avec XBench, y a au moins 5 points de perdu de fait.

Sinon, j'avais les deux Rev C cote à cote, donc j'ai pu voir que la télécommande n'est pas associée à une machine en particulier et pilote indifferemment les deux mac.

Je fais quoi à votre avis ? Je rale à nouveau pour en avoir un troisième en priant pour qu'il soit mieux que les deux premiers ? Je rale pour les retards de TNT, UPS, sans parler du fait que Apple n'a jamais pris contact avec moi pour recuperer le premier Rev C ?


----------



## fabulousfab (24 Novembre 2005)

garuda a dit:
			
		

> Je fais quoi à votre avis ? Je rale à nouveau pour en avoir un troisième en priant pour qu'il soit mieux que les deux premiers ?



Si tu as du temps et rien de plus important vers quoi tourner tes prières, pourquoi pas...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il doit etre légerement plus rapide...
> en tout cas la DDR2 n'est pas bc plus rapide que la DDR




j'ai vu sur mac bidouille que le gain en vitesse est négligeable entre l'ancien et le nouveau...
comme c'est un produit familial ,ils ont mis l'accent sur l'équipement plus que sur le gain de puissance pour le différencier de l'ancien...
a l'approche de noel ,il devrait bien se vendre ce rev C


----------



## Foguenne (24 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu sur mac bidouille que le gain en vitesse est négligeable entre l'ancien et le nouveau...
> comme c'est un produit familial ,ils ont mis l'accent sur l'équipement plus que sur le gain de puissance pour le différencier de l'ancien...
> a l'approche de noel ,il devrait bien se vendre ce rev C



C'est bien possible mais le teste de macbidouille, rarement vu plus nul. 
Ils notent:
"L'utilisation de Front Row avec la télécommande Apple Remote est vraiment très agréable. La portée de la télécommande est très bonne mais il faut vraiment viser la machine (la pomme plus exactement) pour que cela fonctionne."

Ils n'ont pas du l'avoir en main. 
 
Je peux diriger la télécommande dans TOUS les sens même totalement à l'opposé de la pomme et ça fonctionne.
(ce que plein de site sérieux avaient constaté.)
Faudrait vraiment qu'ils se calment...


----------



## mfy2a (24 Novembre 2005)

j'ai meme fait le test dans une piece a coté (ok mur en placo) et bien ça marche aussi, croirais du bluetooth, par contre, j'ai pas vu comment elle est allimenté, ou est le clip pour changer la pile ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien possible mais le teste de macbidouille, rarement vu plus nul.
> Ils notent:
> "L'utilisation de Front Row avec la télécommande Apple Remote est vraiment très agréable. La portée de la télécommande est très bonne mais il faut vraiment viser la machine (la pomme plus exactement) pour que cela fonctionne."
> 
> ...



ouai bidouille sont bizarres parfois...
d'ailleurs ils se sont fait taper sur les doigts par apple une fois...


----------



## garuda (25 Novembre 2005)

Salmanazar8 a dit:
			
		

> a y est je l'ai reçu hier sauf que j'ai demandé une compensation pour les soixantes jours de délais de livraison, ils m'ont proposé 60 euros (pathétic) je les prend sauf que pour moi c'est fini et je ne conseil plus a personne d'aller acheter sur applestore



En ralant avec des beaux mails et tout, ils me proposent 80 Euros pour compenser 1 semaine de retard sur la livraison du premier iMac (defecteux) + 1 journée de RTT perdue lors de la non-livraison du remplacant (non defecteux) du premier iMac. 
C'est toujours ca de pris.


----------



## Tartipouet (25 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien possible mais le teste de macbidouille, rarement vu plus nul.
> Ils notent:
> "L'utilisation de Front Row avec la télécommande Apple Remote est vraiment très agréable. La portée de la télécommande est très bonne mais il faut vraiment viser la machine (la pomme plus exactement) pour que cela fonctionne."
> 
> ...



J'arrive pas à trouver le test sur le site de MacBidouille?


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2005)

Ben voila,
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2005-11-24/
c'est la 5° news de cette journée 
de plus ils ont fait une MAJ


----------



## frolick10 (25 Novembre 2005)

A propos de test, vous avez lu le dernier SVM mac sur l'imac revC?

En gros (car je l'ai lu en librairie sans l'acheter... piratage!), il est dit qu'après démontage il trouve que le rev C est de moins bonne qualité/ rev A et B, que l'apport de nouveautés comme isight inside ne justifie pas le prix toujours élevé malgré la baisse des composants comme l'écran...
Note le retour en arrière avec le mode "non open" et que si l'on persiste à l'ouvrir on découvre un bordel monstre, ce qui rend très ardu le remplacement de pieces (DD...), qu'il n'est clairement pas fait pour etre ouvert comme la rev A et B.

Voilà, j'espère ne pas avoir déformer l'info. Si quelqu'un a les mots juste... 

Qui l'a déjà ouvert?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Novembre 2005)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> A propos de test, vous avez lu le dernier SVM mac sur l'imac revC?
> 
> En gros (car je l'ai lu en librairie sans l'acheter... piratage!), il est dit qu'après démontage il trouve que le rev C est de moins bonne qualité/ rev A et B, que l'apport de nouveautés comme isight inside ne justifie pas le prix toujours élevé malgré la baisse des composants comme l'écran...
> Note le retour en arrière avec le mode "non open" et que si l'on persiste à l'ouvrir on découvre un bordel monstre, ce qui rend très ardu le remplacement de piece (DD...), qu'il n'est clairement pas fait pour etre ouvert comme la rev A et B.
> ...



C sur que ce retour en arriere qui rappelle l'imac original est un peu decevant,mais bon ,C dans l'air du temps:mac mini ,iMac fermé...


----------



## flotow (26 Novembre 2005)

Je pense que le fait d'avoir un Mac, on se dit, je vais pas lui changer toutes les pieces...
Donc, je ne vois pas ou est le probleme, d'avoir plein de bazar quand on l'ouvre. Je pense qu'il suffit d'etre precautionneux lorqu'on demonte la rev.C
J'ai vu l'interieur du rev.C en photo, et je ne trouve pas ca si terrible,


----------



## JPTK (26 Novembre 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que le fait d'avoir un Mac, on se dit, je vais pas lui changer toutes les pieces...
> Donc, je ne vois pas ou est le probleme, d'avoir plein de bazar quand on l'ouvre. Je pense qu'il suffit d'etre precautionneux lorqu'on demonte la rev.C
> J'ai vu l'interieur du rev.C en photo, et je ne trouve pas ca si terrible,




Oui et même si c'est pas aussi évident que sur l'imac rev A ou B, celui qui voudra changer le lecteur ou le DD le pourra de toute façon.


----------



## sonny06 (26 Novembre 2005)

gd92 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi cette adresse, c'est encore moins cher :
> http://www.memoryx.net/ma241ga.html






Super ton lien pour la RAM mais peu tu me confirmer que tu l'as testés avec succès
(paiement, délai de livraison, état du colis...)


----------



## dany (26 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, j'attend pour la semaine prochaine un iMac g5/20 pour prendre la relève" de l'iMac g4/17 que j'ai depuis près de 3 ans. J'ai fait ça par plaisir car je n'ai jamais eu de pb avec mes macs quels qu'ils soient (j'ai toujours sur une étagère  un apple IIc !) Par contre, comme je suis nul en mécanique, je ne les ouvre jamais, je les commande sur l'applestore avec le supplément de mémoire et la taille du disque dont j'ai besoin, je prend l'applecare et vogue la galère, j'ai toujours pensé (mais cela me concerne) que certaines économies au départ risquaient de coûter beaucoup d'argent en perte de temps et beaucoup d'énervement. Mais chacun doit voir midi à sa porte ! @+


----------



## dactilus (26 Novembre 2005)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> A propos de test, vous avez lu le dernier SVM mac sur l'imac revC?
> 
> En gros (car je l'ai lu en librairie sans l'acheter... piratage!), il est dit qu'après démontage il trouve que le rev C est de moins bonne qualité/ rev A et B, que l'apport de nouveautés comme isight inside ne justifie pas le prix toujours élevé malgré la baisse des composants comme l'écran...
> Note le retour en arrière avec le mode "non open" et que si l'on persiste à l'ouvrir on découvre un bordel monstre, ce qui rend très ardu le remplacement de pieces (DD...), qu'il n'est clairement pas fait pour etre ouvert comme la rev A et B.
> ...



j'ajouterai comme il est précisé dans l'article (ben oui je suis abonné alors je le lis pas en kiosque !!!!!!!!) qu'une fois ouvert pour accéder aux composant ce n'est pas géniale, mais que le remontage du boitier est encore plus ardu ...!!

Bricolo s'abstenir. (Ils expliquent qu'il y a des feuilles de blindage collée )


----------



## desertea (26 Novembre 2005)

Personnellement je pense que l'ouverture d'un iMac n'est pas nécessaire.

En effet, ouvrir pourquoi ?
Suite à un problème hardware ? le SAV sera mieux placé.
Pour changer un composant ? Lequel ? le DD ?

Si celui d'origine est plein, est qu'il contient 250Mo (d'origine sur iMac 20"), on va en mettre un plus grand style 500Mo, et ajouter les 250Mo du précédent !!!
Mieux vaut prendre un DD externe de 250Mo pour le même résultat et moins cher.
Pour ajouter de la RAM, c'est très facile pas besoin d'ouvrir, juste quelques vis.
Il reste alors le SD.....en cas depanne le SAV est toujours là.

A part ça je ne vois pas trés bien l'utilité d'ouvrir un iMac ?
Un Power peut être (ajout de composants, etc ....)

Cordialement


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Novembre 2005)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je pense que l'ouverture d'un iMac n'est pas nécessaire.
> 
> En effet, ouvrir pourquoi ?
> Suite à un problème hardware ? le SAV sera mieux placé.
> ...



c'est clair que celui qui prends l'imac ,il le gonfle au départ ,et il est tranquille pour un bout de temps...


----------



## Warflo (26 Novembre 2005)

Eh ben le mien il est beau   et je l'aime :love: 
Même si il fait que 17".
Juste une question , pour les bandes annonces sur Front Row , avant la MàJ front row , je pouvais voir les affiches , mais pas voir les BA  car ils ne parvenait pas a accéder au serveur de bandes annonces.
Après la MaJ , je ne peut même pas voir les affiches.... 
Quelqun est arrivée a les voir?


----------



## flotow (26 Novembre 2005)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> 'Si celui d'origine est plein, est qu'il contient 250Mo (d'origine sur iMac 20"), on va en mettre un plus grand style 500Mo, et ajouter les 250Mo du précédent !!!
> Mieux vaut prendre un DD externe de 250Mo pour le même résultat et moins cher.'



Je rectifie juste en disant que l'iMac a un HDD qui se compte en Go, et non en Mo
250Mo, c'est a peu pres la taille des disques durs d'origines des MacSE


----------



## desertea (26 Novembre 2005)

Autant pour moi, et merci pour la rectification !!!!

On pourrai même plutôt dire 250 Gibi !! non ?

Cordialement


----------



## desertea (26 Novembre 2005)

Plus de précisions à l'adresse :

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/makowski/Marches-publics/Definitions-Sigles/Entrees/Prefixe-SI.htm


Cordialement


----------



## gd92 (26 Novembre 2005)

sonny06 a dit:
			
		

> Super ton lien pour la RAM mais peu tu me confirmer que tu l'as testés avec succès
> (paiement, délai de livraison, état du colis...)



Pour l'instant je n'ai encore rien acheté.
C'était avant http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=119854 où Gigile a trouvé encore moins cher.
À suivre, donc...


----------



## cretinoïde (27 Novembre 2005)

Quelqu'un sait il a quoi sert la cellule (capteur ?) situé sous la tranche en bas de l'imac nouveau ? (juste à coté du compartiment mémoire) 

Merci,


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2005)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un sait il a quoi sert la cellule (capteur ?) situé sous la tranche en bas de l'imac nouveau ? (juste à coté du compartiment mémoire)
> 
> Merci,




Capteur de luminosité


----------



## leeloodallas (27 Novembre 2005)

J'ai reçu mon iMac G5 20 ,rev.C, mardi 22/11 après 15 jours d'attente (commandé sur l'Apple store le 7/11), et depuis je suis aux anges!
Faut dire que je passe d'un iMac DV 400 à cette "merveille".
Pas de problème de bruit pour moi, et l'écran, je le trouve magnifique.
Voilà, c'était juste l'avis d'une utilisatrice assidue de Mac depuis quelques années déjà (j'ai commencé par un Classic!!!).


----------



## joumier (27 Novembre 2005)

Il n'y a pas grand monde à donner son avis sur l'avis des forums! Deux avis seulement, et je les trouve trop brefs. Ce serait bien d'avoir plus de témoignages avec quelques détails, du "vécu"!


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2005)

joumier a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas grand monde à donner son avis sur l'avis des forums! Deux avis seulement, et je les trouve trop brefs. Ce serait bien d'avoir plus de témoignages avec quelques détails, du "vécu"!




t'as 13 pages pour ça   ---dans ce fil


----------



## Jdrien (27 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> t'as 13 pages pour ça   ---dans ce fil


oui, c'est vrai, bientôt 14....;-)
Mais moi qui attend de l'avoir dispo en magasin car je n'aurais pas la patience de l'attendre en VPC, je m'attendais à avoir plus de retours, même si c'est vrai qu'en général on poste sur un forum quand on a un problème....Alors il y en a qu'en ont eu (des problèmes), mais vu les disponibilités/stocks de ce joli cadeau de Noel, j'ai du mal à me faire une idée du taux de "mauvais premiers numéros"....
Sinon j'ai vu que l'isight intégrée à priori est de bonne qualité(usb interne?), mais celle que j'ai a l'avantage de pouvoir être orientable...je voulais savoir si on pouvait facilement debrayer l'intégrée pour fonctionner avec l'externe en Firewire...? Je me doute qu'il n'y pas beaucoup de monde qui a cette config mais si cette personne passe par là, merci beaucoup...;-).
J'ai un ibook 600 qui me rend toujours très bien service mais je pense sérieusement à "switcher" vers ce desktop...déjà, passer de 12" à 20", vous imaginez mon impatience...;-)
Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## cretinoïde (27 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Capteur de luminosité



mais il sert ? je  veux dire sur mon powerbook j'ai une option "ajuster automatiquement la luminosité à la lumiere ambiante" et rien dans les options Ecran de l'iMac.

Bizarre.


----------



## desertea (27 Novembre 2005)

Ce n'est pas plutôt le capteur IR de la télécommande ?

Cordialement


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2005)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas plutôt le capteur IR de la télécommande ?
> 
> Cordialement




Il est dans la pomme le capteur IR


----------



## takamac (27 Novembre 2005)

Mon expérience personnelle...

Imac 20" reçu hier matin.
Que du bonheur sauf que... c'est vrai qu'il est quand même bruyant  

Il faut dire qu'avant j'avais un cube (sans ventilo), donc l'idéal côté bruit.
Mais là, en plus d'un très léger bruit de ventilo, il y a un autre bruit (le fameux rasoir ?) qui se superpose et qui est un peu gênant.

En fait, dès qu'on est devant la machine, ce bruit n'est pas trop gênant. Il l'est plus quand on est au calme dans la pièce à faire autre chose. C'est mon avis en tout cas.

Sinon, à part ça, je suis impressionné ! Front Row est bluffant, l'écran est presque tros grand  . Bref, superbe machine. La lecture d'un DVD là-dessus :love: 

Je ne sais pas quoi faire. Le ramener à la fnac pour essayer d'en avoir un nouveau ?
Que me conseillez-vous ?


----------



## flotow (27 Novembre 2005)

Sur les forums MacBid, y'avait quelqu'un qui avait enregistrer le son de son iMac, et ce n'etait pas plus bruyant que le soufflement des ventilos....


----------



## joumier (27 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> t'as 13 pages pour ça   ---dans ce fil



Je les ai lues! Mais sur la page "avis" pourraient être rassemblés + de témoignages, elle est faite pour ça, non?


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2005)

joumier a dit:
			
		

> Je les ai lues! Mais sur la page "avis" pourraient être rassemblés + de témoignages, elle est faite pour ça, non?



J'en ai rajouté un.


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2005)

takamac a dit:
			
		

> Mon expérience personnelle...
> 
> Imac 20" reçu hier matin.
> Que du bonheur sauf que... c'est vrai qu'il est quand même bruyant
> ...



Je te conseille de le garder encore un peu, et de voir si c'est vraiment gênant.
Comme je l'ai déjà noté, mon nouveau iMac 20' fait également un peu de bruit, le bruit normal mais il est constant.
C'est vrai que mon PowerBook est silencieux sauf que quand il commence à ventiler, (Photoshop + iView + iMovie + Keynote + ... ) c'est bien plus gênant que le bruit de l'iMac.
Bref, pour ma part, rien à redire, cet iMac est vraiment top.


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

En fait le iMac est "bruyant" lorsqu'on le compare au Powerbook et au mini....qui sont des tombes  

Mais dans l'absolut...il n'est pas bruyant...c'est parfaitement supportable je trouve, avec le recule...


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mais dans l*'absolut*...


 
laquelle?








			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> il n'est pas bruyant...c'est parfaitement supportable je trouve, avec le *recule*...


 
oui, plus tu téloignes, moins tu l'entends, ça c'est sûr...  

perso, je viens de passer de l'ibook au imac, franchement, on l'entend *un peu, *mais pas quoi fouetter un chat...on veut tellement la perfection que parfois, on oublie qu'un ordinateur fixe fait généralement du bruit...et comparé à d'autres, *l'imac s'en tire très bien*.

Et puis si il fait un peu de bruit, c'est parce qu'il chauffe, et par les temps qui courent, c'est plutôt pas mal...d'autant que l'écran permet de bronzer passivement tout en travaillant... (héhé, c'est pas le mini qui fera ça!)

bref,


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui, plus tu téloignes, moins tu l'entends, ça c'est sûr...






> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Pas bête...mais il faut un 20" au minimum alors


----------



## takamac (28 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille de le garder encore un peu, et de voir si c'est vraiment gênant.
> Comme je l'ai déjà noté, mon nouveau iMac 20' fait également un peu de bruit, le bruit normal mais il est constant.
> C'est vrai que mon PowerBook est silencieux sauf que quand il commence à ventiler, (Photoshop + iView + iMovie + Keynote + ... ) c'est bien plus gênant que le bruit de l'iMac.
> Bref, pour ma part, rien à redire, cet iMac est vraiment top.




Conseil de sage (suffit de voir ton avatar )

Je passerai également à la Fnac digitale pour y coller discrètement mon oreille sur un imac pour pouvoir comparer   

C'est vrai que le bruit n'est pas franchement gênant, c'est juste qu'on prend l'habitude d'être exigeant avec Apple.


----------



## Salmanazar8 (29 Novembre 2005)

garuda a dit:
			
		

> En ralant avec des beaux mails et tout, ils me proposent 80 Euros pour compenser 1 semaine de retard sur la livraison du premier iMac (defecteux) + 1 journée de RTT perdue lors de la non-livraison du remplacant (non defecteux) du premier iMac.
> C'est toujours ca de pris.


Ben moi je comptait sur un ipod 60Go pour les soixante jours d'attente je sais je suis un doux réveur mais tu est plus doué que moi car visiblement t'a réussi a avoir 20 euros par jours (20*7+1) et ils se sont dit que un euro par jours c'est suffisant pour des chinois alors ce sera suffisant pour moi :mouais:


----------



## Salmanazar8 (29 Novembre 2005)

j'ai aussi posté mon avis, une semaine que j'ai la bête et je suis satisfait


----------



## MTM (30 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tout le monde

 est depuis le 14 Novembre


----------



## JPTK (30 Novembre 2005)

MTM a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tout le monde
> 
> est depuis le 14 Novembre



Je crois que c'est un message codé :rateau:


----------



## Yip (30 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est un message codé :rateau:





Oui, il faut prendre la première lettre de chaque mot !  


Ah ? :mouais: c'est toujours codé ?  


Bon, tant pis.  :sleep:


----------



## MTM (30 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tout le monde,

je l'ai depuis le 14 Novembre (commandé 24 Septembre)
J'ai sauté le pas directement d'un iMacG3/500/Jaguar à cette fabuleuse machine.

Effectivement vu la différence c'est normal que je sois impressionné.

Mais malgré tout j'ai quand-même constaté quelques défauts et comme je n'ai pas connu les autres iMac intermédiaires vos avis seront bien venus avant que j'apelle Apple, ou si d'autres pocessuers ont constaté les mêmes défauts ?

Comme j'ai attendu longtemps après la commande et comme je travaille un peu dessus pour mon boulot, je ne veux rester sans ordinateur encore pendant 6 semaines.

*Volià ce que j'ai constaté comme défauts:

*1-L'écran présente sur les côtés gauche et droite des zones plus sombres en demi cercle,un peu comme le cas  (message12) et cet effet est plus visible avec le fond rouge, bleu et vert.
2-Dans les préf de moniteur, si je laisse le réglage par défaut de l'écran iMac, j'ai un écran sans contraste. Pour obtenir un contraste optimum je dois régler le Gamma au maxi après l'étalonnage 
3- Et je trouve que le niveau du son est très médiocre, en effet pour obtenir un niveau d'alerte (réglé au maxi dans les préf / son) audible je dois régler le niveau presque à 3/4 du courseur.
En écoutant avec iTunes face à l'ordianateur le niveau d'écoute est optimal à partir de12/16 (barre de réglage)

À ce niveau mon ancien iMac réveillait les voisins

Merci


----------



## MTM (30 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est un message codé :rateau:


 Non pas de messages codés.
Désolé étant nouveau sur ce forum, je me suis trompé.
Le message complet suit


----------



## garuda (30 Novembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Dans le temps ils offraient une iSight



en ralant de partout et en causant au manager, ils m'ont laché 100 Euros. Sachant qu'ils partaient de 50 Euros.. :rateau: 
Bon à savoir pour tous ceux qui ont du echanger l'iMac pour cause de l'effet rasoir (comme moi), non ?


----------



## Yip (30 Novembre 2005)

MTM a dit:
			
		

> Non pas de messages codés.
> Désolé étant nouveau sur ce forum, je me suis trompé.
> Le message complet suit




Oui excuse-nous  on se moquait gentiment en attendant des éclaircissement, on a été nouveaux aussi et on a pas tout réussi du premier coup.


----------



## dactilus (30 Novembre 2005)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> mais il sert ? je  veux dire sur mon powerbook j'ai une option "ajuster automatiquement la luminosité à la lumiere ambiante" et rien dans les options Ecran de l'iMac.
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarre.



Le capteur permet de diminuer la luminosité du voyant de veille quand il fait nuit.
Comme cela tu n'as pas l'impression d'avoir un phare dans ta chambre pour dormir....


----------



## dany (30 Novembre 2005)

MTM a dit:
			
		

> Non pas de messages codés.
> Désolé étant nouveau sur ce forum, je me suis trompé.
> Le message complet suit



y suit pas, y précède !


----------



## Lonneki (1 Décembre 2005)

MTM a dit:
			
		

> *Volià ce que j'ai constaté comme défauts:
> 
> *1-L'écran présente sur les côtés gauche et droite des zones plus sombres en demi cercle,un peu comme le cas  (message12) et cet effet est plus visible avec le fond rouge, bleu et vert.
> 2-Dans les préf de moniteur, si je laisse le réglage par défaut de l'écran iMac, j'ai un écran sans contraste. Pour obtenir un contraste optimum je dois régler le Gamma au maxi après l'étalonnage
> ...



1: C'est moi qui avait signalé ce problème et malgré l'échange par Apple ce défaut est encore présent (bien que moins visible sur le second iMac).
2: Bizarre, le gamma sur Mac est de 1.8, sur PC on est a 2.2.
3: Le son me parait excellent sur cette revC et bien puissant malgré la petite taille des hp, il ne lui manque que les basses.


----------



## MTM (1 Décembre 2005)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> 1: C'est moi qui avait signalé ce problème et malgré l'échange par Apple ce défaut est encore présent (bien que moins visible sur le second iMac).
> 2: Bizarre, le gamma sur Mac est de 1.8, sur PC on est a 2.2.
> 3: Le son me parait excellent sur cette revC et bien puissant malgré la petite taille des hp, il ne lui manque que les basses.


`

Bonsoir Lonneki
Merci pour ta réponse.
Effectivement c'est ton message qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille,

Pour le contraste si je laisse le règlage du moniteur sur iMac standard (réglage d'usine) j'ai très peu de contraste et je suis obligé de l'étalonner et de cocher le gamma natif ou presque au maxi (2,6)

Mon problème avec le son c'est sa faible puissance, par contre les basses et les aigues sont très correct

Pour le bruit par rapport à un iMac G3 sans ventilo, je trouve que le nouveau est à peine plus bruyant


Je crois que je vais appeler quand-même Apple, on verra bien ce qu'ils vont dire 
Bonne soirée


----------



## AuGie (1 Décembre 2005)

iMac G5 20" commandé aujourd'hui et une barrete de 1 Go sur crucial aussi. Je vous dirais mes impressions.

J'aurais fait : G5 Bi 2GHz, Powerbook 15" 1,25 G4, Powerbook 17" 1,5 G4 1Go et iMac G5 20" 2,1G5 1 Go. Hate de voir la difference de puissance


----------



## Gygapop (5 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir a tous

Commandé le mien sur internet samedi et il est arrivé ce matin (lundi).

C'est une machine formidable a tous niveaux.

Franchement je ne regrette pas mon achat.

A+


----------



## AuGie (5 Décembre 2005)

Tu l'as comandé ce samedi ?? Le 3 Décembre ?? ou le samedi 26 Novembre ?


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> iMac G5 20" commandé aujourd'hui et une barrete de 1 Go sur crucial aussi. Je vous dirais mes impressions.
> 
> J'aurais fait : G5 Bi 2GHz, Powerbook 15" 1,25 G4, Powerbook 17" 1,5 G4 1Go et iMac G5 20" 2,1G5 1 Go. Hate de voir la difference de puissance



 


Tu seras pas déçu...


----------



## AuGie (5 Décembre 2005)

J'espère, j'ai deja recu la RAM


----------



## Xman (5 Décembre 2005)

....1 semaine que j'ai mon mien en 17"...ça change de mon cher et tendre vieux 400 DV


----------



## Gygapop (6 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour AuGie

Je l'ai commandé le samedi 3 Decembre et il a été livré le Lundi 5 a 9 h15.Je n'étais pas là a son arrivé.

Je crois que j'ai peté un score!!!

Ce matin je me suis levé + tot pour allummer l'engin....J'ai meme pas calculé le PC.

Bonne journée.


----------



## AuGie (6 Décembre 2005)

La vache, ah oui bravo  Super rapide Apple, profite bien de ton joujou


----------



## Gygapop (6 Décembre 2005)

Je ne suis pas dutout passé par APPLE je l'ai commandé a la FNAC.He si!!!

Avec suivi du colis par Chronopost.

Nickel la FNAC;


----------



## Vondutch (6 Décembre 2005)

Vache quelle rapidité sur ce coup là la Fnac, ça me laisse baba!!!

J'ai commandé le mien sur l'apple store en configuration de base pourtant et d'après le suivi de ma commande rien ne sera livré avant le 27 décembre. J'ai la rage...


----------



## Vondutch (6 Décembre 2005)

Petite précision je l'ai commandé dimanche dernier...


----------



## Screwy (6 Décembre 2005)

Je suis allé chercher mon 20" hier.
J'ai pas encore eux le temps de le sortir du carton, boulot de fou plus bordel monstre oblige.
Mais d'ici demain ca devrait etre fait, trop de taff encore aujourd'hui !
Je bave devant le carton...

PS: en lisant le debut du sujet je flipais a cause des problemes d'ecran et de bruit evoqués mais bon ca a l'air de s'etre calmé. Je touche du bois !


----------



## AuGie (7 Décembre 2005)

Une ch'tite question, au niveau du disque dur, c'est quoi généralement sur un imac 20" standard soit 250 Go ? Maxtor, Seagate... ? Quid au niveau des perfs ? Merci


----------



## tbk (7 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous

De culture PC (depuis 1986) je viens de switcher sur le nouvel iMac, en 20 pouces, avec 1,5 G de mémoire (sur les conseils de connaisseurs).

J'ai lu attentivement les posts de ce forum avant de me décider. Merci à tous les intervenants car ils m'ont permi de me faire une idée encore plus précise du monde Mac.

J'avais une petite appréhension, liée, non pas au basculement, mais aux problèmes rencontrés par certains d'entre vous.

J'ai reçu mon iMac la semaine dernière après deux semaines d'attente.

C'est effectivement une très belle machine, avec une ergonomie réellement au dessus des standards du monde PC et, pour ce que j'ai pu en voir, je n'ai aucun problème. Le bruit des ventilateur est discret, mais il est vrai que je ne l'ai pas utilisé de manière intensive.

Voila pour mon premier témoignage, en espèrant arriver à combler mes lacunes au plus vite.

TBK


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Décembre 2005)

tbk a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> De culture PC (depuis 1986) je viens de switcher sur le nouvel iMac, en 20 pouces, avec 1,5 G de mémoire (sur les conseils de connaisseurs).
> 
> ...



bienvenue 

Et bon switch


----------



## AuGie (7 Décembre 2005)

Oui bienvenue sur Mac et MacGénération


----------



## dany (7 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, j'ai reçu mon iMac g5 20 pouces samedi dernier, ram 1,5 dd 250go, j'ai passé mon dimanche à le déballer, l'installer, le regarder et ensuite l'apprècier. Depuis ce n'est que du plaisir, il remplace mon iMac 17 pouces que j'ai depuis prés de trois ans avec un confort et une rapidité beaucoup plus grands.IL est plus de 23 heures 30 et la oû j'habite, c'est trés silencieux et je vous assure que je l'entend pas plus que mon ancien iMac. Pour ce qui concerne l'écran, il est superbe et n'a aucun pixel de mort. Donc tout va pour le mieux. Voila les premières impressions d'un macuser heureux depuis plus de vingt ans, (j'ai conservé sur une étagère mon apple IIc !) @+


----------



## darquos (8 Décembre 2005)

Pour moi, rien a changer depuis la derniere fois. Le bruit qu'il ne faisait pas au début est toujours là mais ne me dérange pas vraiment. Je peut meme jouer à Diablo II LoD avec  L'univers Mac est vraiment très facile et super joli :love: J'adore. J'ai créé mon premier montage vidéo sans trop de problèmes, créé mon premier DVD avec menu et tout et tout. Franchement tout est bien. Je regrette pas mon switch à 100% 

Seul hic, Itunes. J'aime pas vraiment. En faite, ce qui me gene, c'est qu'il copie toujours dans la liste, les morceaux que j'écoute. Meme ceux que des potes m'apportent sur clef USB.. A la fin j'ai une liste immense de morceaux dans la bibliothèque qui me servent à rien puisque je ne les ai plus sur l'ordi... Je trouve que c'est un peu le bordel quand meme... Lacunes de ma part ??


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Décembre 2005)

darquos a dit:
			
		

> Seul hic, Itunes. J'aime pas vraiment. En faite, ce qui me gene, c'est qu'il copie toujours dans la liste, les morceaux que j'écoute. Meme ceux que des potes m'apportent sur clef USB.. A la fin j'ai une liste immense de morceaux dans la bibliothèque qui me servent à rien puisque je ne les ai plus sur l'ordi... Je trouve que c'est un peu le bordel quand meme... Lacunes de ma part ??



Salut, 
Je ne sais pas ce que ça donne à partir d'une clé USB mais ça ne doit pas faire ça à partir d'un CD ... 
Va voir dans les préférences > avancé > importation.


----------



## darquos (8 Décembre 2005)

Salut, 

Ok, j'irai voir  Merci


----------



## jfxav (8 Décembre 2005)

j'ai commandé ce jour un imac G5 isight 20'
dans le recapitulatif de la commande il est noté
"remplace par un produit nouveau" et suivent les mêmes caracteristiques que ce qui est commandé
vous avez des idées?


----------



## NightWalker (8 Décembre 2005)

darquos a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, rien a changer depuis la derniere fois. Le bruit qu'il ne faisait pas au début est toujours là mais ne me dérange pas vraiment. Je peut meme jouer à Diablo II LoD avec  L'univers Mac est vraiment très facile et super joli  J'adore. J'ai créé mon premier montage vidéo sans trop de problèmes, créé mon premier DVD avec menu et tout et tout. Franchement tout est bien. Je regrette pas mon switch à 100%
> 
> Seul hic, Itunes. J'aime pas vraiment. En faite, ce qui me gene, c'est qu'il copie toujours dans la liste, les morceaux que j'écoute. Meme ceux que des potes m'apportent sur clef USB.. A la fin j'ai une liste immense de morceaux dans la bibliothèque qui me servent à rien puisque je ne les ai plus sur l'ordi... Je trouve que c'est un peu le bordel quand meme... Lacunes de ma part ??


Si tu ne veux poluer iTunes pour les écoutes temporaires... par exemple depuis la clé USB... tu peux sélectionner puis faire clique droit ou ctrl+clique puis ouvrir avec QuickTime. En fait, iTunes utilise QuickTime pour lire musiques/videos...


----------



## NightWalker (8 Décembre 2005)

jfxav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai commandé ce jour un imac G5 isight 20'
> dans le recapitulatif de la commande il est noté
> "remplace par un produit nouveau" et suivent les mêmes caracteristiques que ce qui est commandé
> vous avez des idées?


Tu as juste commandé un iMac ou il y a autre chose qui vient avec ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Décembre 2005)

Salut tout le monde 

Voilà, j'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon nouvel iMac 20" moi aussi! Je viens à l'instant de terminer de rapatrier tous mes fichiers, d'installer tous mes programmes et de configurer tout comme je le souhaite.

Mes premières impressions à chaud sont naturellement excellentes: l'ordinateur est splendide, l'écran est d'une qualité exceptionnelle et presque trop grand (  ), il est à peu choses près aussi silencieux que mon ancien PowerBook, bref, que du bon pour l'instant! Je me mets dès demain au boulot sérieux pour voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre... 

Raahhhh quelle merveille! :love:


----------



## bugman (9 Décembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde
> 
> Voilà, j'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon nouvel iMac 20" moi aussi! Je viens à l'instant de terminer de rapatrier tous mes fichiers, d'installer tous mes programmes et de configurer tout comme je le souhaite.
> 
> ...



J'en connais un qui ne va pas dormir beaucoup cette nuit !
J'espere que tu as pris des photos, il y a un canard fou (de clichés) qui traine dans les parages et à une facheuse habitude d'en demander à tout le monde. :hosto:  :love:

Bonne decouverte !


----------



## Mickjagger (9 Décembre 2005)

Ha, content pour toi, finalement pas d'attente interminable!

Ton topic sur le forum switch fera pas 20 pages, mais tu dois faire péter les photos de ta tête sous Photobooth pour la peine!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> laquelle?



beurk!


----------



## jfxav (9 Décembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tu as juste commandé un iMac ou il y a autre chose qui vient avec ?




j'ai en commande un iMac et un logiciel non apple


----------



## NightWalker (9 Décembre 2005)

jfxav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai en commande un iMac et un logiciel non apple


 Normalement il n'y a pas de mise à jour iMac donc ça doit être une nouvelle version du logiciel que tu as commandé... On peut savoir ce que tu as commandé comme logiciel ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Décembre 2005)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> Ha, content pour toi, finalement pas d'attente interminable!
> 
> Ton topic sur le forum switch fera pas 20 pages, mais tu dois faire péter les photos de ta tête sous Photobooth pour la peine!


C'est vrai que ça a été plus vite que ce à quoi je m'attendais! 

Je poste les photos dès que je peux, c'est une vraie merveille en tout cas! :style:


----------



## Mickjagger (9 Décembre 2005)

c'est pas étonnant, rien que de toucher à un iMac 17" en magasin (ils ont un mini showroom très correct au CLG parisien entre Alésia et Denfert-Rochereau maintenant) et de faire mumuse avec Photobooth est un régal, la qualité de l'iSight est vraiment pas mal. Ca attire trop les gens en plus ce gadget, du pain béni pour les boutiques où on laisse les gens tester un peu! 
Et le nouvel écran 17" a l'air très correct aussi!

Donc avec le 20", tu vas bosser de manière super confortable, c'est la meilleure alternative de bureau que tu pouvais avoir comparé à ton ancien Powerbook 15".
Par contre pas pu tester Front Row, moi


----------



## jfxav (9 Décembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Normalement il n'y a pas de mise à jour iMac donc ça doit être une nouvelle version du logiciel que tu as commandé... On peut savoir ce que tu as commandé comme logiciel ?



le logiciel c'est MS virtual PC
mais c'etait, semble t-il, une fausse alerte, AppleStore vient d'annuler le remplacement qu'ils avaient prévus
Wait and see....
Merci de ton aide


----------



## NightWalker (9 Décembre 2005)

jfxav a dit:
			
		

> le logiciel c'est MS virtual PC
> mais c'etait, semble t-il, une fausse alerte, AppleStore vient d'annuler le remplacement qu'ils avaient prévus
> Wait and see....
> Merci de ton aide



de rien... 




dcz_ ... bon alors ce compte-rendu... t'en es où là...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Décembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> dcz_ ... bon alors ce compte-rendu... t'en es où là...


Voilà, voilà...


----------



## fredroy (9 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Une ch'tite question, au niveau du disque dur, c'est quoi généralement sur un imac 20" standard soit 250 Go ? Maxtor, Seagate... ? Quid au niveau des perfs ? Merci


Alors, j'en suis à mon deuxième Mac 20" (le premier était deffectueux).

Le premier avait un disque dure Western Digital : WDC WD2500JS-40MVB1

Le second un disque dur Maxtor : Maxtor 6L250M0

Le Maxtor est plus rapide que le Western. Donc je suis ravis que le Mac de remplacement n'ait pas le WD.


----------



## La mouette (10 Décembre 2005)

J'ai aussi un maxtor 250 Go


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi un maxtor 250 Go


Et moi aussi...


----------



## takamac (13 Décembre 2005)

takamac a dit:
			
		

> Conseil de sage (suffit de voir ton avatar )
> 
> Je passerai également à la Fnac digitale pour y coller discrètement mon oreille sur un imac pour pouvoir comparer
> 
> C'est vrai que le bruit n'est pas franchement gênant, c'est juste qu'on prend l'habitude d'être exigeant avec Apple.




Bon, ben finalement, j'ai fini par rendre mon imac à la fnac pour échange. J'ai été chercher le nouveau aujourd'hui.

Verdict : Le bruit, s'il n'est peut-être pas moins fort, me semble plus naturel, donc moins gênant.
Par contre, j'ai l'impression que l'écran est de moins net que le premier. La luminosité ne me semble pas vraiment uniforme. :mouais: 

Mais bon, rien de rhédibitoire (jesaipacomencasécri )

Je ne regrette pas d'avoir remplacé le premier, comme ça, au moins, je suis fixé.


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Décembre 2005)

takamac a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, rien de rhédibitoire (jesaipacomencasécri )



 

Édition > Orthographe > Vérifier l'orthographe en cours de frappe 
ce qui nous donne rédhibitoire ... tu avais le tiercé dans le désordre


----------



## NightWalker (14 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Édition > Orthographe > Vérifier l'orthographe en cours de frappe
> ce qui nous donne rédhibitoire ... tu avais le tiercé dans le désordre



On peut aussi faire " pomme + : ", sauf quand on est sur pécé comme en ce moment µ£e@#&#164;


----------



## AuGie (16 Décembre 2005)

J'ai recu mon imac G5. J'ai une petite question, sous le pied, normalement doit se trouver le N° de serie de la machine non ? J'ai un bou de colle et pas de serial. J'ai un drole de bruit, dans un environnement silencieux, j'ai un bruit de razoir, un truc electrique on dirait, pas un bruit de souflerie comparable à certains imac revA, mais un zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Merci 

Edit : J'ai fait une petite vidéo avec mon Ixus 500, elle est brut, aucune retouche, compression : Vidéo


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> J'ai recu mon imac G5. J'ai une petite question, sous le pied, normalement doit se trouver le N° de serie de la machine non ? J'ai un bou de colle et pas de serial, quelques mini rayure et un drole de bruit, dans un environnement silencieux, j'ai un bruit de razoir, un truc electrique on dirait, pas un bruit de souflerie comparable à certains imac revA, mais un zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz assez chiant.
> 
> Merci
> 
> Edit : J'ai fait une petite vidéo avec mon Ixus 500, elle est brut, aucune retouche, compression : Vidéo



Le numéro de série se trouve également sur la boite et dans les infos système


----------



## AuGie (16 Décembre 2005)

Oui merci, mais se trouve t'il aussi dessous le pied ?


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Edit : J'ai fait une petite vidéo avec mon Ixus 500, elle est brut, aucune retouche, compression : Vidéo



 Si le bruit à la fin c'est celui de ton ordi c'est exactement ce dont je parle ... et j'appelle pas ça un léger murmure...


----------



## AuGie (16 Décembre 2005)

Bon en fait, le petit bruit, c'est le ventilo au dessus de l'alimentation qui doit frotter un peu car quand je met la main devant, il s'accélere et le bruit s'estompe car j'ai la main devant. Sinon c'est de la balle, les rayures etait des traces de colles, et la rapidité est impressionnante. Pas de pixels morts, un ecran extra lumineux, disque dur rapide et trés trés silencieux. Le switch d'isight sur ichat est hyper pratique. 

Je peux faire des comparatifs avec mon powerbook 17" 1,5 G4 si ca interesse du monde 

Superbe machine :love:


----------



## fredroy (16 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Oui merci, mais se trouve t'il aussi dessous le pied ?



Oui, le numéro de série se trouve sous le pied.


----------



## gigile (16 Décembre 2005)

voila. je viens de recevoir mon imac 20". je suis un peu decu par le design, y a meme pas de lecteur de diskette. j'ai encore le temps de le renvoyer pour me rabattre sur un ptit acer en athlon64 que je trouve super beau. Et en plus y a des jeux sympas sur pc non?


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Décembre 2005)

gigile a dit:
			
		

> voila. je viens de recevoir mon imac 20". je suis un peu decu par le design, y a meme pas de lecteur de diskette. j'ai encore le temps de le renvoyer pour me rabattre sur un ptit acer en athlon64 que je trouve super beau. Et en plus y a des jeux sympas sur pc non?


----------



## stephane6646 (16 Décembre 2005)

gigile a dit:
			
		

> voila. je viens de recevoir mon imac 20". je suis un peu decu par le design, y a meme pas de lecteur de diskette. j'ai encore le temps de le renvoyer pour me rabattre sur un ptit acer en athlon64 que je trouve super beau. Et en plus y a des jeux sympas sur pc non?


 
Quel blagueur!!!   Bienvenu sur macgé...allez ne cherche plus de lecteurs de disquettes, ta vie est plus facile avec une bonne clé usb...
profite de ton mac et fais nous part de tes impressions...


----------



## AuGie (16 Décembre 2005)

Une petite vidéo du deballage ce matin : Par là

:love:


----------



## Gygapop (17 Décembre 2005)

C'est émouvant:rose: 
cela me rappele quand j'ai déballé le mien....
Superbe machine


----------



## aurea (25 Décembre 2005)

fredroy a dit:
			
		

> Alors, j'en suis à mon deuxième Mac 20" (le premier était deffectueux).
> 
> Le premier avait un disque dure Western Digital : WDC WD2500JS-40MVB1
> 
> ...


 
Hello,
Lisant ce forum dans l'ombre depuis quelques mois à la recherche de conseils sur quel portable Apple acheter, j'ai finalement décidé d'abandonner mon vieux tromblon d'IBM à la benne (il faut dire que ce Noël était son 6ème anniversaire) et de switcher en faveur d'un imac g5 20 pouces. Après quelques déboires pour régler mon achat (carte bleue plafonnée gnagnagna), la bête est enfin arrivée chez moi avant-hier et j'ai donc pu, grâce à la lecture préalable de ce long topic, faire quelques tests rapides (et sommaires car je suis une buse en informatique). Alors, en ayant exactement le même disque dur Western Digital que le monsieur que je cite, j'ai rencontré un problème de bruit évident, le fameux rasoir (même si je vais aller vérifier cela dans un Apple center dès demain histoire de me dire que je ne suis pas parano), et également un évident problème de réactivité. Par exemple, alors qu'aucun programme n'est ouvert, qd je tente d'accéder à quelque chose, rien n'est immédiat, la roue apparaît toujours et avec elle un son différent du bruit de rasoir mais qui s'apparente à quelque chose comme "crrric crrric" 

J'ai appelé Apple hier, et après avoir tentée de me diriger vers le service technique, la fille m'a cash donné un numéro de retour quand je lui ai donné mon numéro de commande en me disant qu'il n'y aurait aucun problème pour un remplaçement vu que je cite "la machine est défectueuse". Peuvent-ils savoir quelle machine est envoyée et avec quelles caractéristiques avec juste le numéro de commande? Tentent-ils de remettre sur le marché des machines retournées?

Bon voilà pour ce premier post, j'aurais aimé que le premier imac soit le bon, je croise les doigts pour le remplacement mais merci au forum en tous cas, c'est grâce à vous que des novices comme moi peuvent se rendre compte si une machine est acceptable ou non.
Sinon Frontrow ça déchire grave.


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Janvier 2006)

J'ai reçu mon iMac G5 20" au bureau et ben comparé à mon imac G5 20" rev. A chez moi, l'écran est tout pourri 

zones plus sombres sur presque 2 cm dans les coins et sur les bords, moi qui disait à mes collègues Dell c'est de la m... vous allez voir ce que c'est qu'Apple, on se fiche de moi maintenant ... très mauvais point pour l'image d'Apple qui rate la une occasion de percer dans ma boite


----------



## Screwy (3 Janvier 2006)

Je viens ici pour redire une nouvelle fois que mon iMac G5 20" est une merveille, commandé a la FNAC et reçu tout juste une semaine après, début décembre. Mon écran n'a aucun problême, mon disque dur un est Western Digital et n'emet aucun bruit, mes ventilateurs tournent normalement même l'hors de traitement de rendu sous Photoshop, Illustrator ou encore InDesign CS2...
Vraiment je suis très ravi et les seuls problêmes que j'ai eu, émanaient de ma propre personne.
Voila une petite réponse afin de rassurer les futurs acheteurs.


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Janvier 2006)

Je viens d'essayer de faire une démo de Photobooth à un collègue : je clique sur l'icône et la grosse tache sur la cam, je ne sais pas ce que c'est ça semble à l'intérieur de l'objectif 

EDIT : Après un coup de téléphone à l'Apple Store, on procède à l'échange , c'est entre autre pour ça que j'aime Apple :love:


----------



## olidou (7 Janvier 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Bon en fait, le petit bruit, c'est le ventilo au dessus de l'alimentation qui doit frotter un peu car quand je met la main devant, il s'accélere et le bruit s'estompe car j'ai la main devant. Sinon c'est de la balle, les rayures etait des traces de colles, et la rapidité est impressionnante. Pas de pixels morts, un ecran extra lumineux, disque dur rapide et trés trés silencieux. Le switch d'isight sur ichat est hyper pratique.
> 
> Je peux faire des comparatifs avec mon powerbook 17" 1,5 G4 si ca interesse du monde
> 
> Superbe machine :love:



bonjour !   oui, je veux bien un petit comparatif car il m'interesse beaucoup cet imac qui pourrait bien remplacer mon powerbook 17" 1,5 DD 5400 tours  1,5GO ram
par contre je sais pas si je vais gagner en carte video....   j'ai une 128 ati radeon 9700
car je bosse avec motion ( entre autre..)
j'ai fait un xbench et j'ai obtenu 41 

merci


----------



## olidou (15 Janvier 2006)

meme si il y a eu du nouveau depuis cette question... ca serait sympa de repondre...
vu que de toute facon les applis pro de marchent pas encore sur macintel...


----------



## NightWalker (15 Janvier 2006)

ici


----------



## Bibi75 (20 Février 2006)

Bonjour, 

J'ai reçu un Imac Intel 20' il y a une semaine, auparavant j'avais un Imac 20' Rev A... Globalement plus rapide mais quand je lance Entourage il pâtine un peu (j'ai 512 RAM) mais seulement lors du premier lancemetn de la journée
J'utilise aussi Wacraft 3 (c'est quand ils veulent pour une version en natif) et il est plus fluide (merci l'ATI X1600...)
J'ai essayé aussi e démo Photoshop elements et il est asez long à démarrer quand même
A revoir quand il y a aura une version Universal 

Donc, je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat (en plus, il y a l'Isight...)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Février 2006)

Bibi75 a dit:
			
		

> quand je lance Entourage il pâtine un peu (j'ai 512 RAM)


Juste par curiosité: pourquoi Entourage? Mail est fantastique! À la limite, Thunderbird, mais Entourage


----------

